# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2017



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2017 às 00:40)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2017 às 00:47)

Finalmente* -0.1ºC*...


----------



## Bajorious (1 Dez 2017 às 01:07)

Por aqui não deve descer muito mais dos actuais 2.7°C, uma vez que estabilizou já há algum tempo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2017 às 03:09)

Pobres rolas, esta noite estão a congelar. Sigo com a descida lenta e *-1.0ºC com geada já bem brilhante...*

Aqui ficam os sobreviventes ao frio noturno, oxalá pelo amanhecer estejam bem:


----------



## cookie (1 Dez 2017 às 04:15)

Pelas 23:00 estavam 3 graus na Vila do Gerês, céu limpo e vento inexistente.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2017 às 07:41)

Bom dia, -2,8°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2017 às 07:43)

Parece que nevou








Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Dez 2017 às 09:48)

*1.8ºC*
Muita geada e gelo nos carros

Mínima: *-1.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2017 às 11:57)

Boas ...novo mês...mês do menino Jesus ,acaba em sol e começa com sol ,noite mais fria...baixou até aos 1.3ºC ,vento hoje mais calmo...anda-se mais em paz na rua ,com 12.2ºC e sol quente.


----------



## Bajorious (1 Dez 2017 às 12:28)

Bom dia. A mínima esta noite foi aos 1.8°C. Alguma geada de manha. Na zona baixa da cidade andou nos negativos de certeza.

Agora 8.8°C com céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Talhada (1 Dez 2017 às 13:10)

Boa tarde
Pela Talhada (Montemuro) a mínima foi de -4.1°C por agora sigo com 3.4°C e nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2017 às 13:25)

Boas...vento mais sossegadinho ,com 13.1ºC...não se está mal ao sol .


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2017 às 13:44)

Boa tarde, algumas nuvens no céu, algum vento do quadrante Sul. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2017 às 13:46)

Temperatura de 12,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (1 Dez 2017 às 15:11)

muito frio e alguns chuviscos que nem molham, são a nota dominante do dia de hoje


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2017 às 17:09)

Boas...sol foi-se ...amanhã há mais ,já vai refrescando ,com 10.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2017 às 18:24)

Boa noite. A mínima foi bem gelada e somente a *-0.8ºC da mínima anual.*

Foi também o *primeiro dia de geada a sério deste Outono/Inverno*, a água das "piscinas/bebedouros" dos pássaros congelou.

A mínima foi então de *-2.1ºC .*

De momento a descida faz-se muito lentamente relativamente ao dia de ontem,* ainda só registo 8.3ºC*, mas o céu possui troços bastante nublados, e o vento tem sido constante, durante a tarde as rajadas foram moderadas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2017 às 19:19)

Boas...noite de lua grande ,vento de N mais fraco,com 8.4ºC...vai descendo devagar.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2017 às 20:06)

Boas, céu mais limpo com temperatura de 5,3°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2017 às 22:43)

Boas...algum vento de N,com 6.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.3ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2017 às 22:59)

Temperatura com grandes dificuldades na descida... O céu já limpou, mas o vento não desapareceu.

Temperatura atual de 3.9ºC , ontem já ia bem dentro do intervalo de 0ºC...


----------



## Fil (1 Dez 2017 às 23:47)

Boas, aqui tenho agora -1,0ºC e está subir ligeiramente graças ao vento depois de ter chegado aos -1,5ºC que ficará como a mínima do dia.

Durante a tarde a máxima chegou aos 8,3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2017 às 07:26)

Mínima de -5,9C em Várzea da Serra.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Dez 2017 às 07:31)

Bom dia, tudo bem com -3,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Dez 2017 às 07:32)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, tudo bem com -3,4°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


Branco

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Dez 2017 às 07:38)

Que bem se está
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Dez 2017 às 09:39)

*2.3ºC*
Ainda mais geada hoje...
mínima: *-2.2ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (2 Dez 2017 às 11:36)

Ainda não foi esta noite que passou para negativos, a mínima ficou-se pelos 0.8°C.

Por agora algum vento com 3.9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2017 às 11:55)

Finalmente a estação do aeródromo de Seia, mostra o seu poder de inversão.
Mínima: *-5,2ºC*

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/smpcseia/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

No lado oposto, próximo da Covilhã a estação da junta de freguesia de Boidobra, registou *-4,2ºC* (Estação instalada recentemente)

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/boidobraubi/index.php?view=summary&headers=1
*
*


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Dez 2017 às 13:23)

Mínima horária de *-7.6°C *em Miranda do Douro! 
Numa estação do wunderground amadora em Alcanizes, Espanha a 3km da fronteira com o concelho de Vimioso, Portugal, mínima de -7.1°C. Planalto mirandês no seu melhor


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2017 às 15:38)

Boas ...sol...continuação de bom tempo ,com 11.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## baojoao (2 Dez 2017 às 18:42)

De acordo com o wundermap, Várzea da Serra está agora com -2ºC


----------



## Nickname (2 Dez 2017 às 18:48)

Temperatura em queda muito acentuada!!!
Já vai em *4.1ºC*


----------



## panda (2 Dez 2017 às 18:54)

Boas... Temperatura 4.8ºC e 57%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Dez 2017 às 19:56)

Boas, céu limpo e 1,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Dez 2017 às 20:48)

Deixei um termómetro do lidl no parque da radial de Santiago junto ao Rio Pavia, às 20h30 ia nos *-0.2ºC* quando saí de lá.
Estou sem máquina fotográfica, mas tiro umas fotos com o telemóvel amanhã.
Aqui vai nos *2.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2017 às 22:33)

Boas...mais uma noite calma com algum vento de N,com 6.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.0ºC / 11.8ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Dez 2017 às 23:47)

Temperatura atual 1.1ºC e 73%Hr

Dados de hoje  *-1.8ºC */* 10.2ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Dez 2017 às 02:15)

Boa noite. A mínima de dia 2 ainda conseguiu recuperar na reta final da madrugada atingindo *-2.0ºC *com geada, no entanto, menos abundante devido ao vento frequente durante a noite.  As superfícies de água começaram ainda a congelar (o tempo de exposição a temperaturas negativas para a fusão foi algo curto comparativamente ao dia 1)

Por agora sigo com* -0.2ºC *e descida lenta, no entanto hoje o ar está mais húmido, e já há bastante geada formada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Dez 2017 às 04:33)

Bastante geada, mas o vento tem regressado com alguma proeminência agora pela madrugada, pelo que a temperatura está de novo em subida, e ainda não foi além dos -0.5ºC... 

Temp. Atual 0.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2017 às 08:21)

baojoao disse:


> De acordo com o wundermap, Várzea da Serra está agora com -2ºC



Assim que o sol se põe, a temperatura desce logo para terreno negativo.
Mas depois estabiliza e anda aos altos e baixos a noite inteira, à merece do vento fraco.







Geada visível pela webcam:


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Dez 2017 às 08:57)

Bom dia, geada com -0,2°C atual, mínima de -3,9°C e muito sol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2017 às 14:09)

Geada esta manhã em Avô, Arganil. Pelas 08:40 o carro marcava -2ºC (09:40 na foto - hora de Verão ainda).
(Fotos de Luís Ladeiro)


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Dez 2017 às 15:10)

Boas, muito sol e 13,3°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Dez 2017 às 16:10)

Boas, temperatura a descer, agora com 12,7°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2017 às 18:58)

Ontem as mínimas pelo nordeste mostravam bem as zonas onde o ar frio de deposita!







Miranda do Douro destacou-se bem!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2017 às 19:08)

Boas!
O meu pai tem estado em Santa Marta de Penaguião nestes últimos dias e mandou-me estas fotos da geada de sexta feira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2017 às 19:13)

Boas...mais um dia cheio sol e seco ,já faz ,com 7.3ºC e vento de N.


----------



## martinus (3 Dez 2017 às 19:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> O meu pai tem estado em Santa Marta de Penaguião nestes últimos dias e mandou-me estas fotos da geada de sexta feira.



Essas couves rechonchudas e cobertas de geada, são as mais tenrinhas e suculentas. Uma sopinha ou um cozido à portuguesa com essas couves em que as pontas dos cristais de gelo cortaram as fibras mais duras, são dos melhores ingredientes da culinária tradicional portuguesa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Dez 2017 às 19:38)

Mínima de -0.5ºC, o vento não perdoou o resto da madrugada.  A geada ainda assim até foi bastante interessante.

Para já o vento continua a não facilitar a descida... Registo só 6.2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Dez 2017 às 20:09)

Boas, por agora 2,0°C e luar intenso.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2017 às 20:56)

Às 20:00 Carrazêda de Ansiães já ia nos* -2,6ºC*, se o vento não aparecer vai ser uma bela noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2017 às 21:07)

Boas...pressão em alta,vento de N ,com 6.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.7ºC / 11.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Dez 2017 às 22:34)

Vento vento e mais vento, preciso de mais um carregamento de Ventilex++, estou a ficar com uma ventilite aguda...

Temp. atual: 5.3ºC , e esperem já me esquecia... está em subida gradual


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Dez 2017 às 23:39)

E já lá vai mais de 1h, e onde está a temperatura????

5.3ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Dez 2017 às 07:37)

Bom dia, frigorífico aberto com -4,1°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2017 às 15:00)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol e a contar para a secura ,com 11.3ºC e o sol quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2017 às 17:45)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calma...já é normal há muito tempo ,com 8.5ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Dez 2017 às 18:53)

Mais uma noite, mais umas horas de vento para dar e vender... A mínima foi positiva (2.4ºC), e geada nem vê-la...

A próxima madrugada já vai bem encaminhada, deverá ser mais uma mínima positiva.

Temp. atual: 7.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2017 às 22:24)

Boas...pressão em alta...igual a bom tempo e sem vento,carrega com ele ,com 6.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.1ºC / 11.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Dez 2017 às 07:33)

Bom dia, por aqui -4,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2017 às 12:27)

martinus disse:


> Essas couves rechonchudas e cobertas de geada, são as mais tenrinhas e suculentas. Uma sopinha ou um cozido à portuguesa com essas couves em que as pontas dos cristais de gelo cortaram as fibras mais duras, são dos melhores ingredientes da culinária tradicional portuguesa.



Sem dúvida! As únicas couves que eu realmente como com satisfação, são aquelas que ficam todas queimadas da geada. 

Mínimas dos últimos dias em Várzea da Serra (a 929m de altitude - zona alta da aldeia).
Dia 1: -3,5ºC
Dia 2: -5,9ºC
Dia 3: -4,7ºC
Dia 4: -4,1ºC
Dia 5: -3,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2017 às 12:51)

Boas ...mais um dia de sol e a contar para a secura total ...fresquinho por cá continua ,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (5 Dez 2017 às 16:55)

Boas amigos portugueses, ya hacia mucho tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí.

Por aquí actualmente 3º
Tras una minima de -6.3ºC

Saudos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2017 às 18:17)

Boas...depois de mais um dia de sol,já fazendo algum fresco...nada se mexe ,com 8.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2017 às 19:42)

Boas...já foi mais baixa,basta um pequeno sopro,sobe logo a temperatura,de momento 6.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2017 às 20:00)

Bom parece que o vento lá decidiu acalmar mais, mesmo assim volta e não volta ainda vem fraquinho, mas vem.

Mas pronto, se ele se comportar bem já deve dar para obter uma mínima mais decente que os 1.7ºC de hoje, ou os 2.4ºC de ontem.

Sigo então com *3.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2017 às 22:23)

Boas...mais uma noite calma,sem vento,com 6.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.5ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2017 às 22:37)

Mas onde andam os policias da brigada de ventos?? Já tinha passado uma multa de velocidade a estas correntes!!

Enfim, depois de um fim-de-tarde sem vento, eis que ele sentiu muitas saudades deste buraco e voltou para me chatear...

Sigo só com *2.4ºC, *e é uma temperatura que está estática há que tempos....


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Dez 2017 às 00:00)

Ainda 1.3ºC


----------



## Bajorious (6 Dez 2017 às 00:23)

Boas. Céu limpo e vento fraco.
3.5ºC //  60%hr.


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2017 às 02:04)

Boas, mais uma noite de geada com -2,2ºC neste momento mas na estação do Politécnico já vai -4,5ºC. O gelo vai permanecendo e acumulando de dia para dia nas zonas sombreadas.

Extremos do dia de -1,9ºC / 5,8ºC.


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2017 às 07:28)

Muita humidade, algum nevoeiro e forte geada no aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m)

Webcam:






Neste momento segue com -2 mas já esteve nos -3 






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33

Na Aldeia de Azinhoso,familiares falam em algum sincelo e muita geada nos campos


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Dez 2017 às 08:09)

Bom dia, geada com -3,8°C e algumas nuvens altas "poucas".

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Dez 2017 às 08:11)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, geada com -3,8°C e algumas nuvens altas "poucas".
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


Vista de Este:





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2017 às 08:30)

Geada e sincelo brutal na Aldeia de Azinhoso segundo familiares, tudo branco, no aeródromo a temperatura desceu para uns gelados* -6 ºc *e o nevoeiro mantêm-se   Pena não estar lá para registar em fotos..







Neste momento no aeródromo:







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2017 às 08:33)

Manhã de geada e com nevoeiro também.

Nas várias estações da cidade a mínima andou pelos -6ºC, no meu sensor apenas -2,9ºC.

Por agora está assim, geada e nevoeiro. No meu sensor -2,7ºC.


----------



## tomalino (6 Dez 2017 às 09:49)

O Sincelo provocou este cenário perto de Mogadouro (fotografias do meu Pai): 



















Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2017 às 10:05)

tomalino disse:


> O Sincelo provocou este cenário perto de Mogadouro (fotografias do meu Pai):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fotos brutais, ainda que apresentem um perigo descomunal para circulação automóvel.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2017 às 10:57)

Fotos muito boas!
_"Ande o frio por onde andar, no Natal cá vem parar"
_
Ontem a mínima em Várzea da Serra foi de -3,8ºC.
Hoje foi aos -5,0ºC. E mesmo na zona alta da aldeia, onde está a estação, vê-se a placa de vidro que se formou na calçada à sombra.
_




_


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2017 às 11:19)

Palaçoulo ( Miranda do Douro ) esta manhã, fotos de António Carlos Cangueiro:


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2017 às 11:24)

Snifa disse:


> Palaçoulo ( Miranda do Douro ) esta manhã, fotos de António Carlos Cangueiro:



Que beleza!


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2017 às 13:39)

Hoje tivemos a geada mais severa da temporada com -8ºC na relva. Segue fresco o dia com 2,1ºC e um céu coberto por nuvens altas. Apesar dos valores de temperatura que ainda se fazem sentir, com o céu nublado a geada começa a desfazer-se.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2017 às 17:38)

Boas...com sol meio entremeado todo o dia ...hoje foi mais fresco,com 8.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Dez 2017 às 19:28)

Boa noite, hoje o dia esteve com algumas nuvens altas, houve uma altura que "fechou" um pouco mais.
Mínima de -4,1°C, máxima de 15,5°C, atual 4,9°C











Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2017 às 20:05)

Esta manhã em Município de Chaves
fotos: Simão Martinho


----------



## Cesar (6 Dez 2017 às 20:10)

Fotos muito boas, excelente trabalho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2017 às 21:04)

Boas...noite fresquinha,sem vento ,com 5.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.0ºC / 10.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (6 Dez 2017 às 21:15)

Excelentes fotos do Nordeste, pessoal!
Por Bragança tivemos o dia mais frio da época! De manhã muita geada, que se mantém em alguns passeios ao longo do dia! 
Extremos e temperatura atual:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Dez 2017 às 21:18)

Boas, por aqui 3,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (6 Dez 2017 às 21:51)

Boas. Mín 3.1°C / Max. 8.1°C. Na zona baixa da cidade obviamente bateu nos zero.
Actual de 5.4°C com cėu pouco nubaldo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## PedroNTSantos (6 Dez 2017 às 22:26)

Bajorious disse:


> Boas. Mín 3.1°C / Max. 8.1°C. Na zona baixa da cidade obviamente bateu nos zero.
> Actual de 5.4°C com cėu pouco nubaldo.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk



"Bateu nos zero" e bem...No aeródromo baixou aos *-3,6ºC *e na estação da *Junta de Freguesia da Boidobra* (um dos melhores locais para inversões térmicas da grande Covilhã) chegou aos *- 5,6ºC *!!


----------



## Bajorious (6 Dez 2017 às 23:05)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> "Bateu nos zero" e bem...No aeródromo baixou aos *-3,3ºC *e na estação da *Junta de Freguesia da Boidobra* (um dos melhores locais para inversões térmicas da grande Covilhã) chegou aos *- 5,6ºC *!!


Sim eu previ zero graus na zona da estação e arredores (cidade). 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Dez 2017 às 23:14)

Boa noite. Mas que belas fotos andam por aqui a circular. Quem me dera num cenário invernoso desses, mas enquanto isso, lá tenho que me contentar com pouco... A mínima tocou somente os* -1.9ºC* com bastante geada. A temperatura até podia ter descido mais, mas a nebulosidade alta que surgiu logo pelo fim da madrugada/início da manhã atenuou a descida, para além que de que durante a noite foi sempre circulando uma aragem...

Bom, para já permanece o céu muito nublado, a inversão ainda começou aqui porque ao cair da noite o céu ainda tinha bastantes abertas, mas para já a temperatura está estatelada nos 4.8ºC e daqui não se mexe há muito tempo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Dez 2017 às 07:11)

Bom dia, céu com algumas nuvens altas e 0,8°C e geada.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2017 às 11:04)

Boas...mais um dia com sol meio entremeado ,fresquinho logo pela manhã ,com 9.3ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2017 às 15:13)

Boas...hoje mais sol ,ambiente mais quente...sol quentinho,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2017 às 18:31)

Boas...mais uma tarde calma...quase sem vento ,com 7.7ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2017 às 20:00)

Boas...com entrada de neblusidade,temperatura subiu ligeiramente,vento fraco de WSW,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Dez 2017 às 21:06)

Boas, 7,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2017 às 21:42)

Boas...cai vai posts 16.000 .

Nublado...sem vento a temperatura vai descendo,com 6.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.3ºC / 12.9ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (7 Dez 2017 às 22:19)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...cai vai posts 16.000 .
> 
> Nublado...sem vento a temperatura vai descendo,com 6.4ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 3.3ºC / 12.9ºC.




Venham de lá 17 000!!!


----------



## huguh (7 Dez 2017 às 23:05)

por aqui ja chuviscou ao inicio da noite, aquela chuva molha tolos
deu para molhar o chão


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2017 às 07:35)

Bom dia, por aqui 8,0°C e nuvens baixas, ainda sem chuva.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2017 às 10:00)

Boas...a temperatura a recuperar hoje mais cedo,nuvens altas e médias ,com 10.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2017 às 10:52)

Boas, as nuvens baixas dissiparam estando médias altas com uns pingos de vez enquando a não molhar o chão com 11,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (8 Dez 2017 às 11:10)

Manhã com nevoeiro e chuva fraca, menos frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2017 às 13:12)

Boas...de momento encoberto  e alguns pingos,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2017 às 13:51)

Boas, por aqui 13,0°C nuvens mais baixas mas sem chuva, HR 41%

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Dez 2017 às 15:49)

vai chovendo por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2017 às 16:00)

Boas...sol e nuvens ,com 13.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## xtremebierzo (8 Dez 2017 às 16:23)

Nevoeiro e chuvisco 8ºC

Saudos


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2017 às 16:51)

Tudo igual e 13,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Dez 2017 às 18:04)

ainda não parou de chover, sem grande intensidade mas vai caindo

PS: o radar do IPMA parece que pifou


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2017 às 20:22)

Boas...hoje com manta a temperatura não desce ,com 12.7ºC e vento fraco de W.

Dados de hoje 3.9ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2017 às 20:46)

Boas, morrinha sem mexer o pluviómetro e 13,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (8 Dez 2017 às 22:33)

Boas. 13.1°C // 72%hr. Sem chuva neste momento, mas pelas 20h caiu um leve chuvisco.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Dez 2017 às 07:40)

Bom dia, cenário igual ao de ontem, nuvens médias e baixas sem chuva e chão molhado da morrinha de ontem, 13,2°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 16:39)

Boas,
Hoje por Lamego 
Céu nublado 
Chuva fraca ou chuvisco a esta hora 
Temperatura atual de 12,0°C











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (9 Dez 2017 às 17:15)

A reportar do Sabugueiro... muito nevoeiro e temperatura nos 9°... não estou habituado a estas temperaturas por esta zona neste altura do ano :s


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (9 Dez 2017 às 17:25)

bela chuvada neste momento por aqui !


----------



## jonas (9 Dez 2017 às 17:43)

Boas,
Estou na serra da estrela, aos 1200m registo 7°C e vento moderado.
No inicio do vale glaciar estavam 5°C às 12h.


----------



## karkov (9 Dez 2017 às 17:49)

jonas disse:


> Boas,
> Estou na serra da estrela, aos 1200m registo 7°C e vento moderado.
> No inicio do vale glaciar estavam 5°C às 12h.



Sabugueiro? A app do ipma apresenta a possibilidade de queda de neve ainda esta noite... credível?









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2017 às 18:01)

karkov disse:


> Sabugueiro? A app do ipma apresenta a possibilidade de queda de neve ainda esta noite... credível?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apresenta uma possibilidade de alguns flocos, na *Torre *


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Dez 2017 às 18:02)

Boas, dia monótono com nebulosidade e sem chuva, de momento 14,9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Dez 2017 às 18:42)

Boas , desde a serra do Açor e depois de alguma ausência , sigo com 15.1


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Dez 2017 às 18:54)

c0ldPT disse:


> Apresenta uma possibilidade de alguns flocos, na *Torre *


esta noite não, mas na noite de domingo para segunda sim , esta noite não a cota de neve é superior aos 2000 mts.


----------



## jonas (9 Dez 2017 às 19:07)

karkov disse:


> Sabugueiro? A app do ipma apresenta a possibilidade de queda de neve ainda esta noite... credível?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Dez 2017 às 22:09)

Boas, por aqui 14,0°C e 68% HR.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2017 às 22:15)

Boas...hoje o dia foi passado por Peniche ,acabadinho de chegar ,alguma chuva pela manhã A23 a seguir Abrantes,e o resto dia boas abertas com sol ,boa subida na temperatura máxima hoje,de momento meio nublado e vento fraco de WNW,com 13.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.0ºC / 18.6ºC.


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 01:58)

por aqui alguns aguaceiros e vento por vezes moderado


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 03:06)

continua a chover


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Dez 2017 às 04:41)

Por aqui também chove já de forma moderada a forte e radar de arouca nem sinal

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2017 às 08:10)

Bom dia, por pinga de vez em quando, vento moderado de Sul e temperatura nos 15,2°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (10 Dez 2017 às 09:13)

3 mm


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Dez 2017 às 10:50)

Boas chuva fraca e o vento também fraco , sigo com 14.8.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2017 às 11:05)

Boas, por aqui vai chuvendo, tenho o pluviómetro off deve ser pelos 2mm e 15,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 11:52)

muito vento já por aqui e com algumas rajadas bem fortes
e ainda nem começou...


----------



## MipsUc (10 Dez 2017 às 12:21)

Bom dia,

Já tenho estação meteorológica e alguns dados para partilhar convosco!
Neste momento:
Temperatura  13,5ºC;
Acumulado   8,8mm;
Rajada máxima  23,8km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2017 às 13:12)

Boas...ainda só ventania ,aguardar pela senhora ,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2017 às 13:54)

Boas, vento 15km/h em media, não chove. 15,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 14:08)

chuva moderada e certinha sem parar na ultima hora


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Dez 2017 às 14:14)

As rajadas na estação do colega Keipha, já rondam os 40km/h, não chove mas felizmente já temos radar...


----------



## MipsUc (10 Dez 2017 às 14:24)

Por aqui:
Temperatura  14,3ºC;
Já não chove;
Pressão  1012hPa;
Vento a aumentar de intensidade;
Rajada máxima  31,7km/h.


----------



## jonas (10 Dez 2017 às 14:38)

Boas,
Estou a sair da serra da estrela.
O vento aumentou na ultima hora e chuvisca.
Às 9h caiu folheca (durante cerca de 30 segundos) aos 1400m, estavam 5°C na altura, segundo o carro.


----------



## karkov (10 Dez 2017 às 14:48)

Hoje as 11 da manhã passei no cruzamento que da acesso final a torre... 5° no termómetro do carro... 10 de Dezembro... quase surreal...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 14:50)

parece que começou a sério nos ultimos minutos
chuva moderada a intensa sem parar


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Dez 2017 às 14:53)

Sim pelo radar a linha de instabilidade já vem a chegar a tua zona , aqui ainda vai demorar algum tempo.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2017 às 15:31)

Em Várzea da Serra a precipitação acumulada é de 14,5mm. Rain rate de momento nos 10mm/h.
Vento moderado de sudoeste.
Para já a rajada mais forte foi de 56,3km/h.
9,5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (10 Dez 2017 às 16:17)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9.5ºC e o vento a começar a notar-se.


----------



## dahon (10 Dez 2017 às 16:17)

Viseu já leva 14mm acumulados. A chuva e o vento estão a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2017 às 16:28)

Boas vento média 20km/h, rajada máxima de 35km/h, barómetro em baixa 1011 hPa de manhã marcava 1023hPa, 15,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2017 às 16:42)

Boas...só ventania ,mas vão chegando cada vez mais nuvens escuras ,com 13.9ºC...pressão a baixar.


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Dez 2017 às 16:55)

Já chove com mais intensidade assim como o vento também já aumentou ,sigo com 15.3 .

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (10 Dez 2017 às 16:58)

Boas. Para já uma bela tarde de inverno. Muito vento e muita chuva. O pior está para vir.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## xtremebierzo (10 Dez 2017 às 16:58)

Por aquí entorno a 17mm e 9ºC 

Que decepción  

Saudos


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2017 às 17:36)

Boas, desde que pus "on" o pluviómetro 4,7mm, chuva e vento, com 14,4°C. Pressão 1010hPa.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (10 Dez 2017 às 17:52)

Vento e chuva a intensificarem-se, com 10.5ºC


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 18:02)

que saudades que já tinha destes dias de inverno, assim sim!
chuva "non stop" desde o inicio da tarde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2017 às 18:03)

Boas...já chegou,mas fraca e ao sabor do vento ,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Dez 2017 às 18:09)

Chuva moderada a forte por vezes, o vento está de facto de SO e está a deixar rajadas fortes.
O acumulado pela estação da Ermida-Tondela segue nos 34.29mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2017 às 18:18)

Por agora 5,7mm 14,7°C e 1008hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (10 Dez 2017 às 18:35)

Já vai em 30mm. Depois desta tempestade já ninguém se lembra da seca.


----------



## Nickname (10 Dez 2017 às 18:35)

*30.7mm*


----------



## Bajorious (10 Dez 2017 às 18:37)

3 mm em meia hora.. nada mau. Por agora 18,0mm pela estação do MeteoEstrela e ainda não veio o "maior" 

10.3ºC


----------



## keipha (10 Dez 2017 às 18:54)

acabei de ter uma rajada a passar os 40 Km/h. agora é que deve começar a festa. A PA já desceu nas ultimas 24h 22 hpa. e continua a descer. O acumulado de chuva já vai nos 44mm. Está a ser um dia de inverno "á antiga"


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2017 às 18:57)

O vento assobia, 7,2mm e rajada máxima de 40km/h, 14,7°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2017 às 19:00)

Queda de 1008 para 1006hPa agora mesmo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2017 às 19:02)

Boas...a chuva espantou-se ,ventania de SWW continua,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2017 às 19:03)

Por Bragança já registei uma rajada de 70km/h !

O vento já derrubou uma série de contentores do lixo pela cidade... 

No primeiro evento do meu pluviómetro vou acumulando 60mm... como sou céptico, necessito comparar com outras estações próximas. A minha WMR tem abanado bem com a ventania...


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2017 às 19:04)

Pressão Atmosférica: 994mb, a descer


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2017 às 19:20)

Ultrapassados os 50mm em Várzea da Serra.
50,8mm de momento, com o rain rate nos 12mm/h. 

A rajada de vento máxima foi de 64,4km/h, ou não fosse o lugar uma várzea.


----------



## Diogo Silva (10 Dez 2017 às 19:22)

Sou de tarouca, sabe dizer-me por volta de que horas será o pico da tempestade aqui na região?
Obrigado


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 19:23)

Rajada de *108 km/h* na *Torre *, *4.2ºC* atuais, deverá começar a nevar pelas 0h00!


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 19:25)

Diogo Silva disse:


> Sou de tarouca, sabe dizer-me por volta de que horas será o pico da tempestade aqui na região?
> Obrigado


Começa agora, até 2 h manhã 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Dez 2017 às 19:39)

Por aqui o vento sustentado está nos 60-70km/h, com uma rajada máxima de 87km/h há cerca de uma hora. Vai chovendo moderado.

Nada de extraordinário para já, vamos ver mais logo!


----------



## Nickname (10 Dez 2017 às 19:48)

*40.1mm*


----------



## baojoao (10 Dez 2017 às 19:50)

Às 19:30 ia com 29 mm. (suponho que seja, mais, não está no melhor dos locais)


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 20:09)

os meus ultimos posts têm sido repetitivos mas é o que tem acontecido
chuva intensa sem parar, por vezes forte


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2017 às 20:38)

12mm de rega, 1004hPa e 14,9°C. Rajada máxima de 45km/h até agora.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 20:51)

chuva torrencial, parecem pedras a bater na janela
vento intenso


----------



## fjslp (10 Dez 2017 às 20:55)

Boa noite "Vizinho," como se está a comportar o rio?


----------



## keipha (10 Dez 2017 às 20:58)

bem. em 24h ja fui de pressão atmosferica maxima de 1027 hpa para 998.... 67.31 acumulado de chuva


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Dez 2017 às 21:00)

Rajada de 116km/h agora mesmo. Assim já mete respeito! 

EDIT: 121km/h!


----------



## dahon (10 Dez 2017 às 21:01)

*50.1mm*
Incrível o acumular de precipitação desde o meio da tarde.


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 21:02)

que ventania neste momento, até mete medo o barulho que o vento faz



fjslp disse:


> Boa noite "Vizinho," como se está a comportar o rio?



com a falta de chuva que temos tido, eram precisas muitas tempestades destas para o rio subir


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Dez 2017 às 21:04)

Desde o último post  chove sem parar o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade sigo com 15.2.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2017 às 21:07)

Boas, 1002hPa e 14,0mm, 15,3°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2017 às 21:11)

Boas...aguaceiros mais moderados,presssão 1001hpa,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Dez 2017 às 21:11)

Começa agora a fase de maior intensidade de vento e precipitação.
9.9ºC // 28.4 mm


----------



## MipsUc (10 Dez 2017 às 21:23)

Ora Viva, 
Temperatura  13,4ºC;
Chuva intensa: 6.8mm/h
Pressão  997hPa;
Rajada máxima  43,6km/h.
Acumulado: 46mm


----------



## Nickname (10 Dez 2017 às 21:34)

*12.2ºC*
*58.4mm*


----------



## jonyyy (10 Dez 2017 às 21:34)

Boas
 Por aqui chuvinha como fartura, nevoeiro cerrado e um verdadeiro vendaval..
Temperatura de 8,3Cº em ligeira queda
17,8mm acumulados até ao momento


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 21:38)

rajadas fortíssimas de vento agora
luz já tremeu e já ouvi 2 estrondos lá fora


----------



## Cesar (10 Dez 2017 às 22:01)

Agora pelo Prado chuva forte e vento, com a luz a querer ir a baixo.


----------



## Cesar (10 Dez 2017 às 22:02)

Agora pelo Prado chuva forte e vento, com a luz a querer ir a baixo.


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Dez 2017 às 22:02)

Isto está bem agreste por aqui. 


Vídeo feito agora:


Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Dez 2017 às 22:07)

Vento fortissimo, não vejo a hora de arranjar uma estação, mas de uma coisa tenho a certeza aquilo que estou a assistir é muito superior aos 40km/h reportados pela estação do Keipha tenho a certeza, as janelas estremecem todas!! A chuva tem sido moderada a forte, e o acumulado de acordo com estação do Keipha segue nos 70.87mm, o aviso laranja ficou mais que justificado antes das 21h. Estou a aguardar com muito receio a parte mais ativa desta frente e está quase a chegar...


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2017 às 22:09)

Por Bragança sentimos várias rajadas fortes, chegando aos 84,4km/h! A Pressão atmosférica está em 989mb e a temperatura deu um trambolhão para os 6,0ºC.... estava em 11ºC há 10 minutos!!!


----------



## Nickname (10 Dez 2017 às 22:18)

*65.5mm*


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2017 às 22:21)

Rajada de *117,5km/h* às 21h53 em Várzea da Serra! :O

A frente já passou e a temperatura já se encontra em queda acentuada. 5,8ºC de momento.
87,2mm acumulados.


----------



## keipha (10 Dez 2017 às 22:22)

Estou sem electricidade. Estação off na pior altura. Está a ficar muito bravo isto

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (10 Dez 2017 às 22:23)

Que temporal!!!!!!!!!
Chuva muito forte mesmo...


----------



## Nickname (10 Dez 2017 às 22:24)

*9.9ºC*
*77mm*


----------



## baojoao (10 Dez 2017 às 22:27)

Vento mesmo muito forte agora


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 22:29)

Vila real até alijo sem luz segundo o que me chegou


----------



## Nickname (10 Dez 2017 às 22:30)

*Esta faixa deixou 13.5mm em 10/12 minutos







8.8ºC
79.5mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2017 às 22:38)

Boas...a chuva em força já presente,vento forte,pressão a baixar 997hpa,com 13.0ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## dahon (10 Dez 2017 às 22:44)

Há coisa de 30 minutos houve umas quantas rajadas muito violentas e fiquei sem electricidade. Por acaso estava á janela no exacto momento em que a electricidade falhou e vi um enorme clarão como se um relâmpago fosse. Na zona onde ocorreu passa a linha de média tensão. Por isso presumo que alguma árvore tenha caido na linha pois nos momentos seguintes houve as 3 tentativas de religação mas em sucesso. Assim sendo só amanhã terei novamente electricidade.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Dez 2017 às 22:48)

Chove bem agora e ainda vem mais. Por aqui a temperatura ainda sobe, 11.0ºC.

Duas linhas de forte precipitação a caminho do centro.. Até tenho medo..


----------



## Nickname (10 Dez 2017 às 22:50)

*80.8mm
8.4ºC
*
Bastantes árvores caídas e lençóis de água na cidade e arredores.


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Dez 2017 às 22:52)

Por aqui rajadas de vento bem forte


----------



## Nickname (10 Dez 2017 às 23:04)

*8.3ºC*
*81.5mm*


N16, que liga Viseu a Mangualde, com inúmeras árvores caídas na via.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 23:05)

Já deve nevar na Serra da Estrela! :






Edit: 0.2ºC, a descer bem...


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Dez 2017 às 23:08)

Aqui a luz ja deu sinal mas ja regressou até ver... mas cada vez esta a ficar pior... Mete respeito


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2017 às 23:09)

5,8ºC

Desceu por volta de 4ºC em poucos minutos mas agora estabilizou. A chuva continua e o acumulado do dia já deve ser superior a 60 mm.

11,6ºC de máxima.


----------



## ct1gnd (10 Dez 2017 às 23:22)

Mais calminho de momento por aqui.
Ainda chove, mas o vento esta mais calmo.
Chegou aos 75 km


----------



## Bajorious (10 Dez 2017 às 23:24)

A net já foi à vida, agora só por dados móveis..
A temperatura caiu de forma mesmo rápida após aquela linha de chuva mais forte. Por agora estão 7.9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 23:33)

dahon disse:


> Há coisa de 30 minutos houve umas quantas rajadas muito violentas e fiquei sem electricidade. Por acaso estava á janela no exacto momento em que a electricidade falhou e vi um enorme clarão como se um relâmpago fosse. Na zona onde ocorreu passa a linha de média tensão. Por isso presumo que alguma árvore tenha caido na linha pois nos momentos seguintes houve as 3 tentativas de religação mas em sucesso. Assim sendo só amanhã terei novamente electricidade.


segundo o zello das ocorrenciancias ativas, perto da fronteira caiu uma arvore numa linha, nao sei se será a mesma


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Dez 2017 às 23:38)

Por aqui a linha de instabilidade já passou com chuva e vento forte a temperatura desceu 13.2.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Dez 2017 às 23:40)

Bajorious disse:


> Chove bem agora e ainda vem mais. Por aqui a temperatura ainda sobe, 11.0ºC.
> 
> Duas linhas de forte precipitação a caminho do centro.. Até tenho medo..


Estas imagens são do ipma , onde as posso visualizar, obrigado.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (10 Dez 2017 às 23:42)




----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 23:44)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


>


Já neve aí ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Dez 2017 às 23:45)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


>


Notável a árvore de natal a dobrar-se toda com o vento!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (10 Dez 2017 às 23:50)

Neve por aqui ainda nada deve estar a cota no cume da serra do larouco, mas hoje não vou poder fazer fotoreportagem(amanha de manha vou fazer)


----------



## vamm (10 Dez 2017 às 23:54)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2017 às 23:57)

Boas...chuva forte e vento ,com 11.6ºC e 24.0mm.


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 23:59)

huguh disse:


> rajadas fortíssimas de vento agora
> luz já tremeu e já ouvi 2 estrondos lá fora



2 horas sem luz até agora... foram minutos infernais
vi várias luzes dos bombeiros a passar durante este tempo. toda a zona esteve às escuras. Règua e arredores


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2017 às 00:04)

Belos acumulados, a Oeste e a Este da cidade respectivamente


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Dez 2017 às 00:08)

Chove moderadamente e o vento forte está de regresso,


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2017 às 00:16)

*8ºC*
*1mm*


*



*


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2017 às 00:19)

Resumo do dia 10 em Várzea da Serra:
Tmin: 5,2ºC 
Tmáx: 10,6ºC
Precipitação acumulada: *92,2mm*.
Intensidade máxima do vento: *117,5km/h*.

Esta intensidade do vento deve ter causado alguns danos nos soitos. Desde as passagem da frente que deixou de haver luz na rua...


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2017 às 00:55)

*7.2ºC*
*2.8mm*

Deslizamento de terras na N231, entre Nelas e Viseu


----------



## huguh (11 Dez 2017 às 01:16)

tudo mais calmo agora, parece que não se passou nada
ainda se ouve algum vento. A luz parece que já veio de vez


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 01:34)

A estação da Torre não atualiza desde as 23h13 (quando passou a frente)... será que se foi com a Ana? 

Rajada máxima registada até a essa hora foi de *129,6 km/h. *


----------



## Fil (11 Dez 2017 às 01:37)

Tudo calmo por aqui também, praticamente sem vento, sem chuva e a temperatura estabilizou nos 5,3ºC. A cota deve andar por volta dos 1200 m ainda.


----------



## dahon (11 Dez 2017 às 01:42)

Por aqui o vento forte ainda se faz sentir, acompanhado de alguma chuva.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Dez 2017 às 01:46)

Um temporal à 'moda antiga'.


----------



## huguh (11 Dez 2017 às 02:10)

ainda vão caindo uns aguaceiros moderados com algum vento


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2017 às 02:20)

Aguaceiro moderado
*6.4ºC
4.1mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2017 às 08:03)

Boas...chove bem ,com 5.8ºC e 13.0mm .

Dados de ontem 10.6ºC / 14.3ºC e 24.8mm de


----------



## Norther (11 Dez 2017 às 08:28)

Bom dia, belo temporal esta noite com chuva e vento forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 65Km/h, a temperatura rondava os 8.5ºC.
Hoje acordei com céu nublado e aguaceiros com a temperatura rondar os 4ºC e vento fraco. A serra está branca, neve no solo a rondar os 1000/1100m na encosta sul.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2017 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

Neva com acumulação em Atilhó, Alturas do Barroso, Boticas.
Neva com acumulação em Abadím, Cabeceiras de Basto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Dez 2017 às 08:56)

Imagens das webcams da Covilhã e das Penhas da Saúde. A webcam da Torre parou ontem pelas 23h. Todas as webcams que me refiro pertencem ao site meteoestrela, do @ACalado.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 08:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Neva com acumulação em Atilhó, Alturas do Barroso, Boticas.
> Neva com acumulação em Abadím, Cabeceiras de Basto.



Altitude?


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Dez 2017 às 09:14)

Campo de Besteiros com 5°C
Não chove
Viagem na IP3 tranquila sem avistar árvores caídas.
Estrada muito suja principalmente ao cruzar as zonas  queimadas.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Dez 2017 às 09:25)

Em manteigas, serra da estrela
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (11 Dez 2017 às 09:51)

Bom dia. Depois de um final de dia e noite intensos, hoje temos aguaceiros e frio. Sinto frustração, pois ontem pouco antes da passagem da frente fiquei sem electricidade em casa, logo sem PC e a estação sem energia. Não consegui registrar a "melhor" parte que era a passagem da frente com chuva intensa e grandes rajadas de vento. Serve-me de exemplo para a próxima não cometer os erros desta. 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 09:58)

Bom dia! Neva bem na Serra da Estrela, tiveram agora a dar no canal 1.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2017 às 10:11)

Gralheira com neve!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (11 Dez 2017 às 10:11)

Boas

Chuva torrencial e trovoada neste momento, que dilúvio
Parece que a Ana voltou! 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (11 Dez 2017 às 10:14)

Se daqui para a frente chover bem, vai ser o pão nosso de cada dia. Antes já tinha poucas árvores e as que tinha foram com os incêndios de 15 de Outubro. E eu que ando sempre aí de bike. Acho que vou ter que evitar toda essa zona do Rio Dão.



Nickname disse:


> *7.2ºC*
> *2.8mm*
> 
> Deslizamento de terras na N231, entre Nelas e Viseu


----------



## baojoao (11 Dez 2017 às 10:16)

Ontem registei 69 mm, mas em dias de vento é pouco certo, pois a casa protege bastante.


----------



## huguh (11 Dez 2017 às 10:21)

Outro trovão  já contei pelo menos 4.
Continua a chuva intensa 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2017 às 10:25)

Em Várzea da Serra (929m), vai caindo água-neve.

http://webcamvarzea.ddns.net:8081/

1,3ºC de momento.


----------



## Serrano (11 Dez 2017 às 10:30)

Verificou-se um aguaceiro com mais neve que chuva no Sarzedo cerca das 8 horas, numa altura em que a temperatura estava em 2ºC. Acumulação de neve só acima da Fonte dos Amieiros, a 950/1000msnm.


----------



## MipsUc (11 Dez 2017 às 10:55)

Pela minha terra, fiquei sem energia elétrica por volta das 23h.
Hoje de manhã, até às 7h30min tinha 70mm de acumulado desde o inicio do dia de Domingo. Provavelmente, o acumulado terá sido superior porque, presumo eu, a chuva vinha tocada com muito vento... Mas não deixa de ser muito bom. O problema são as cinzas que foram parar ao rio Dão. Também foi impressionante a queda de temperatura após a passagem da frente. Estava a registar por volta dos 13ºC e quando reparo já ia em 10ºC. Em menos de 1h. A mínima até agora foi 5,2ºC.
A rajada máxima que registei foi 51,5km/h. Como a estação está a 3m de altura do solo e regista valores de 30s em 30s não deu para ter um valor superior, mas certamente terá sido bastante superior se esta estivesse no telhado da casa.


----------



## bartotaveira (11 Dez 2017 às 11:05)

Estou a passar pela serra da Padrela, neva com intensidade a partir dos 900m e com acumulação a partir dos 950m.

Nacional 206 entre Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Carrazedo de Montenegro ainda transitavel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 11:12)

Fotos magníficas...


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Dez 2017 às 11:52)

Prosseguem os aguaceiros e rajadas moderadas a fortes. O acumulado segue nos 101.6mm de acordo com a estação de Ermida.

Infelizmente esta tempestade ceifou já a vida a uma das pequenas rolas...





E a outra e o pai estão todos encharcados no ninho:


----------



## Norther (11 Dez 2017 às 12:09)

Em Trancoso água neve, por aqui vai chovendo bem e na encosta vai nevando.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2017 às 13:04)

Boas...como estava previsto,hoje mais ,de vez em quando ,com 8.9ºC e 15.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2017 às 13:55)

Boas...mais uma pancada de puxada a vento ,com 9.0ºC.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (11 Dez 2017 às 13:58)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1550866924948889&id=624214247614166


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (11 Dez 2017 às 13:59)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1550849374950644&id=624214247614166


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 14:21)




----------



## huguh (11 Dez 2017 às 14:27)

vão caindo alguns aguaceiros


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2017 às 15:21)

*5.6ºC
20.1mm
*
Hoje de manhã, em Penedono


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 15:31)

Nickname disse:


> *5.6ºC
> 20.1mm
> *
> Hoje de manhã, em Penedono



Nada mau! 900m?


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2017 às 15:34)

c0ldPT disse:


> Nada mau! 900m?



915m segundo o Google Earth

N321 entre Castro Daire e Cinfães


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Dez 2017 às 15:58)

Boas pela serra do acor bons aguaceiros pela manhã pouca neve acumulada aos 1100 MTS , r'tempwratura a oscilar entre os 1 e 2 positivos , alguns aguaceiros DW neve.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 16:18)

A cheia desta madrugada, no rio Alva, arrastou detritos dos fogos florestais de outubro e causou danos na praia fluvial de Avô, concelho de Oliveira do Hospital.

Populares criticam o facto de a Junta de Freguesia de Avô ter mantido as taipas de madeira que aumentam a quantidade de água na praia, impedindo assim a passagem dos detritos.

"Os restos dos troncos e ramos ficam assim presos nas taipas e nos pontões e, só por sorte, não causaram ainda mais estragos. Se continuasse a chover acontecia o mesmo que há uns anos, com tudo a ficar destruído", adiantou um popular avoense.


Teme-se que com a continuação do mau tempo, possam voltar a ocorrer mais situações como esta.

Fonte: *CentroTV*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2017 às 16:28)

Boas...boas abertas ao final da tarde ,vento de WNW,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 17:18)

Já se previa que esta situação acontecesse, pois as fortes chuvadas arrastaram todo o tipos de detritos e cinzas para as linhas de água.


----------



## Fil (11 Dez 2017 às 17:20)

A estação da torre voltou assim como a webcam:






Por aqui 2,7ºC e céu praticamente limpo.

2,1ºC / 5,5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2017 às 17:57)

*4.7ºC*
*20.3mm*
A máxima acabou por ser registada às 0:00h com *8ºC*, durante a tarde não  passou dos 7.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2017 às 18:06)

Boas....vai descendo,com 7.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2017 às 18:27)

Foi uma tempestade bem interessante. Apesar da intensidade do vento, não terá provocado grandes estragos por estas bandas e deixou bastante precipitação. 

Depois disto já começa a parecer que estamos realmente na estação chuvosa. 

No final, deixou também estes cenários.

Pelas 16:30h, com -1,5ºC e ainda bastante vento, entre os 1000-1300m.


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Dez 2017 às 19:22)

Em Campo de Besteiros.
Chuva durante toda a manhã.
Tarde com algumas abertas.
Temperatura actual de 4 °C
Sensação térmica bem mais baixa causada pelo vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2017 às 19:50)

*3.7ºC*, mínima do dia igualada


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 20:37)




----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2017 às 20:59)

Temperatura em queda abrupta
*1.7ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (11 Dez 2017 às 21:38)

Boas. *4.4ºC* // *53%hr*. Vento moderado, ainda c/ algumas rajadas mais fortes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2017 às 21:50)

Boas...vento mais fraco,temperatura a descer,com 4.8ºC...minima de momento.


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2017 às 22:40)

*0.8ºC *


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Dez 2017 às 22:46)

Boas sigo com 6.1.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Dez 2017 às 23:46)

Fica aqui mais uma foto dos estragos que anda a circular no FB, como se vê é impensável que a rajada máxima tenha sido os 40km/h que a estação da Ermida detetou, jamais uma velocidade destas destruiria esta estrutura:


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2017 às 00:01)

O dia acaba com *0.1ºC
*
Consequências da tempestade de ontem, aqui no concelho:


----------



## jamestorm (12 Dez 2017 às 00:38)

Belas fotos! Assim sim!



Dan disse:


> Foi uma tempestade bem interessante. Apesar da intensidade do vento, não terá provocado grandes estragos por estas bandas e deixou bastante precipitação.
> 
> Depois disto já começa a parecer que estamos realmente na estação chuvosa.
> 
> ...





joselamego disse:


> Sim, tinha um fórum / site com o nome meteoiberia e tinha o nome de seringador no fórum !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (12 Dez 2017 às 01:19)

Dan disse:


> Foi uma tempestade bem interessante. Apesar da intensidade do vento, não terá provocado grandes estragos por estas bandas e deixou bastante precipitação.
> 
> Depois disto já começa a parecer que estamos realmente na estação chuvosa.
> 
> ...



Lindas imagens como a nossa serra da estrela fica linda vestida de branco


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Dez 2017 às 01:46)

Temperatura a oscilar há algum tempo entre 1.1°C e 1.0°. O vento embora fraco está muito presente e a descida é, para variar, travada...


Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Dez 2017 às 07:16)

Bom dia, ontem o evento resultou em 19,4mm, vento com rajada máxima de 56km/h, à noite em Oliveira do Hospital os carros com gelo  bem visível, por aqui geada e céu limpo e -0,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2017 às 07:57)

Boas ....momento 1.0ºC...alguma geada .


----------



## VimDePantufas (12 Dez 2017 às 09:10)

cepp1 disse:


> Lindas imagens como a nossa serra da estrela fica linda vestida de branco


É a Sanábria em Espanha vista de Bragança, a serra da Estrela não é assim


----------



## MipsUc (12 Dez 2017 às 09:22)

Bom dia, 
Parece que pela aldeia a mínima foi de -2,3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2017 às 09:25)

Céu limpo, vento nulo.
Mínima: *-2.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2017 às 12:51)

Boas...voltamos aos dias de sol ,sol quentinho...mas fresquinho há sombra ,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2017 às 13:49)

*9.8ºC*
Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2017 às 16:56)

Mal o Sol desaparece, a temperatura cai a pique!!!
*7.5ºC
*
Máxima*: 10.8ºC*


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2017 às 17:14)

cepp1 disse:


> Lindas imagens como a nossa serra da estrela fica linda vestida de branco







É uma montanha em Espanha, mas que fica no seguimento da Serra de Montesinho. Uma parte significativa da imagem é território nacional. O ponto mais alto dessa imagem, um parque eólico tem mais de 1720m, mas a cerca de 5 km passa a fronteira portuguesa, que nessa área chega perto dos 1500m de altitude.


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Dez 2017 às 17:21)

Boas
Em Campo de Besteiros estão neste momento 5.0°C 
Algumas nuvens na serra


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2017 às 17:24)

Pela Nogueira ainda bastante gelo esta tarde.











Ontem era possível observar alguns rolos de neve originados pelo vento.


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2017 às 17:35)

Extremos de hoje: 2,1ºC / 7,9ºC.

Por agora céu com algumas nuvens e 5,9ºC.

O céu ao pôr do sol.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2017 às 17:51)

Serra da Estrela com uma bela camada de neve.


----------



## marcoguarda (12 Dez 2017 às 17:54)

O que me impressionou mais nesta última imagem, são as manchas castanhas


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2017 às 17:58)

marcoguarda disse:


> O que me impressionou mais nesta última imagem, são as manchas castanhas



Pois... Infelizmente é só nisso que consigo reparar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2017 às 18:19)

Boas...voltamos ao bom tempo com final de dia calmo e sereno ,com 6.9ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de ontem 3.8ºC / 10.8ºC e 15.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2017 às 18:41)

*4ºC*


----------



## cepp1 (12 Dez 2017 às 19:38)

Dan disse:


> É uma montanha em Espanha, mas que fica no seguimento da Serra de Montesinho. Uma parte significativa da imagem é território nacional. O ponto mais alto dessa imagem, um parque eólico tem mais de 1720m, mas a cerca de 5 km passa a fronteira portuguesa, que nessa área chega perto dos 1500m de altitude.


Peco desculpa pensava que era a nossa serra, tem algumas semelhancas


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Dez 2017 às 20:42)

Boas, por agora 4,6°C, durante o dia apareceram algumas nuvens altas.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Dez 2017 às 20:57)

Mínima de *-1.4ºC * , com uma grande camada de geada e gelo pela manhã, a água da chuva que não evaporou muito contribuiu para pintar tudo de branco

Atualmente sigo com 3.6ºC e tudo calmo embora surja uma brisa de vez em quando. Céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2017 às 20:57)

Boas...o vento fraco e com 7.8ºC...o vento não deixa descer a temperatura.

Dados de hoje 0.9ºC / 12.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2017 às 21:03)

Depois de mais de uma hora estagnada nos 3ºC, caiu de repente para os* 2.1ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Dez 2017 às 21:12)

Temperatura atual de 3,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Dez 2017 às 21:31)

Boas hoje pela serra bastante neve ainda visível a partir dos 1300 MTS mo pico da cebola , aos 1100 MTS a temperatura NPS 6 graus.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Dez 2017 às 23:21)

2.9ºC e céu muito nublado, lá se vai a descida por causa de uma frente quente insignificante...


----------



## rozzo (12 Dez 2017 às 23:32)

Mr. Neves disse:


> 2.9ºC e céu muito nublado, lá se vai a descida por causa de uma frente quente insignificante...


Insignificante não diria, todos os mm que vão caindo nesta fase são bem vindos e necessários. 
Mais três dias e depois de alguma preciosa chuva volta o frio com tempo propício a arrefecimento nocturno.  

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (12 Dez 2017 às 23:39)

3.7ºC // 68%hr. Céu limpo, vento quase nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Dez 2017 às 23:59)

rozzo disse:


> Insignificante não diria, todos os mm que vão caindo nesta fase são bem vindos e necessários.
> Mais três dias e depois de alguma preciosa chuva volta o frio com tempo propício a arrefecimento nocturno.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk



Tudo bem, grão a grão enche a galinha o papo, mas para aqui se ela render 1mm é muito, mas veremos, para além disso não é 1L/m^2 que vai resolver a seca. Já para o minho a conversa é diferente e talvez renda mais qualquer coisa. E nem é que não goste da chuva, só que sei que não vai render grande coisa...


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2017 às 07:52)

Chuva fraca e 4,7ºC neste início da manhã.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Dez 2017 às 08:10)

Bom dia, algumas nuvens e 4,9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Dez 2017 às 10:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Tudo bem, grão a grão enche a galinha o papo, mas para aqui se ela render 1mm é muito, mas veremos, para além disso não é 1L/m^2 que vai resolver a seca. Já para o minho a conversa é diferente e talvez renda mais qualquer coisa. E nem é que não goste da chuva, só que sei que não vai render grande coisa...



14mm previstos para Tondela, não 1mm  se se vão cumprir já é outra história
Desculpem o off topic


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Dez 2017 às 13:16)

Boas, por Arganil morrinha desde as 9:00

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2017 às 13:21)

Boas...limpo logo pela manhã e ....aumento de nuvens e agora tudo tapado ,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2017 às 13:47)

alguma chuva por aqui durante a manhã, está tudo molhado ainda
neste momento é o sol quem aparece


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Dez 2017 às 14:08)

A morrinha parou e tempo mais aberto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Dez 2017 às 14:35)

c0ldPT disse:


> 14mm previstos para Tondela, não 1mm  se se vão cumprir já é outra história
> Desculpem o off topic



Sim mas esse acumulado é a soma prevista para hoje, quinta e sexta. Eu só me referia há frente quente que nos* está a afetar hoje,* e não estava muito enganado, os borrifos desta manhã só renderam 0.5mm na estação WU da Ermida aqui em Tondela, por isso o que são 0.5 L/m^2 para a seca? Nem 1mm rendeu... Deu unicamente para conservar alguma humidade no solo se tanto... o que já não é mau...


----------



## Nickname (13 Dez 2017 às 14:42)

*8.7ºC
0.3mm
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2017 às 16:23)

Boas...nunca mais se viu o sol...tudo tapado ,com 10.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (13 Dez 2017 às 17:02)

*8.7ºC *Nevoeiro






A temperatura passou 80% da tarde nos 8.7ºC, impressionante!!
Máxima/mínima(até ao momento): *9ºC */ *4ºC*


----------



## Fil (13 Dez 2017 às 17:35)

Boas, céu encoberto e 8,0ºC.

3,3ºC / 8,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2017 às 17:46)

Nublado e vento fraco,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Dez 2017 às 18:50)

Nublado com algum nevoeiro a descer a encosta.

6.4ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Dez 2017 às 20:29)

Boas pela serra do açor  durante a manhã chuviscos com a temperatura nos 6 graus , durante a tarde algumas. abertas isto aos 1100 MTS 

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2017 às 20:29)

Boas...tapado e alguma neblina ,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (13 Dez 2017 às 20:54)

*8.9ºC*
*0.8mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2017 às 21:56)

Boas...nevoeiro ,com 8.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.6ºC / 11.0ºC.


----------



## Norther (13 Dez 2017 às 22:43)

Por aqui algum nevoeiro, vai morrinhando e molha bem, com uma temperatura de 7.5ºC sem vento.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Dez 2017 às 23:16)

O negro da Serra do Açor e o branco da Serra da Estrela

Foto de Carlos Dinis


----------



## Nickname (14 Dez 2017 às 00:28)

*9.2ºC *por agora, foi também a máxima de ontem.
Acumulado de ontem: *1mm*


----------



## Nickname (14 Dez 2017 às 10:25)

*11,9ºC*
Mais quente que ontem, continua o  combo nevoeiro/chuva molha-tolos.
Acumulado:* 1.5mm*


----------



## Nickname (14 Dez 2017 às 11:29)

*12.1ºC*
Finalmente algo mais que chuviscos na última hora!!!
*2.8mm*


----------



## huguh (14 Dez 2017 às 14:04)

boas

alguns aguaceiros por aqui durante a manhâ
agora não chove e o sol espreita


----------



## jamestorm (14 Dez 2017 às 14:15)

Wow foto horrível...mostra bem a dimensão do desastre no Verão. Felizmente ainda neva na Serra, deixa algum animo para que isso tudo possa voltar a ser verde (mas sem eucalipto!)



DaniFR disse:


> O negro da Serra do Açor e o branco da Serra da Estrela
> 
> Foto de Carlos Dinis


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2017 às 15:19)

Boas...o dia nasceu com nevoeiro forte...não se via nada  até 9h,por cá continua só nublado,chuva nem pensar nela ,com 14.7ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Cesar (14 Dez 2017 às 18:20)

Dia de nevoeiro e chuva miudinha.


----------



## Nickname (14 Dez 2017 às 18:54)

*11.6ºC*
Aumulado: *3.3mm* (6.5mm no aeródromo)
Máxima:* 12.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2017 às 19:03)

Boas...nublado e vento fresco de W,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2017 às 21:35)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 13.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Dez 2017 às 23:28)

Boas , pela serra do açor manhã de chuva fraca , bastante nevoeiro e o vento a soprar fraco a moderado com a temperatura nos 8 , sigo com 11.2. Chove fraco.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (15 Dez 2017 às 06:13)

Por aqui vai caindo um belo aguaceiro, bela rega


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2017 às 08:06)

Não chove por agora, céu nublado.
*9.8ºC*
*12mm*


----------



## Norther (15 Dez 2017 às 09:08)

Continua os aguaceiros, agora mais intensos com a temperatura rondar os 9ºC e vento fraco NO. A precipitação de hoje deve andar rondar os 5mm pelo menos.


----------



## baojoao (15 Dez 2017 às 09:41)

9.8 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2017 às 11:18)

Boas...chuva fraca desde as 9h ...até que enfim,já lá vão quase 3 dias sem quase ver o sol ,com 13.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2017 às 12:23)

Boas....já não chuvisca...ao fim de quase 3 dias,o primeiro 1.0mm de ...é obra ,depois de tanta humidade com nevoeiro e alguns chuviscos durante estes dias ...tá bom assim ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2017 às 12:27)

Continua o céu totalmente coberto, mas não choveu mais.
*10.7ºC
*
Estes 3 dias renderam *20mm* no aeródromo até agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2017 às 14:19)

Boas...por cá continua,só com céu nublado ,foi-se ,com 12.3ºC e algum vento de W.


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2017 às 14:26)

*11ºC*
Céu com grandes abertas!!

Entretanto "nasceu" mais uma estação aqui da zona, no wunderground


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2017 às 16:27)

Temperatura em queda
*10.4ºC*
Máxima: *11.7ºC*

Céu muito nublado, vista para Sudeste


----------



## Cesar (15 Dez 2017 às 17:19)

O dia começou com chuva e nevoeiro e vai acabar com ceu limpo, geadas a caminho.


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2017 às 17:28)

*7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2017 às 17:39)

Boas...céu mais limpo e temperatura a descer...não tarda a minima da noite passada a ser ultrapassada ,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Dez 2017 às 17:44)

8° por aqui.


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2017 às 19:23)

*5.1ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Dez 2017 às 20:29)

Boas pela serra do açor e durante a tarde a temperatura nos 5 graus com o vento a soprar moderado a forte , os dados referidos são aos 1100 MTS 

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Dez 2017 às 20:35)

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Dez 2017 às 20:36)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


Algj- abertas durante a tafde

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2017 às 20:47)

Boas...já ligado novamente há corrente N...voltamos novamente ao bom tempo ,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2017 às 21:05)

*2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2017 às 21:46)

Boas...hoje a minima só vai ser batida lá pela meia noite ,de momento 7.3ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2017 às 22:34)

*1.1ºC*


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2017 às 00:34)

*0ºC
*
Resumo do dia 15


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Dez 2017 às 00:37)

Boas 2.9 por aqui .

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2017 às 10:18)

*7ºC*
Céu pouco nublado

Mínima:* -1.6ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Dez 2017 às 11:15)

Boas mínima de 2.1.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (16 Dez 2017 às 11:31)

Vai brilhando o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 3.1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2017 às 12:02)

Boas ....desta vez nem o menino Jesus  nos vai safar com chuva ...sol e bom tempo a perder de vista,siga a festa ,com 11.7ºC e vento de N .

Dados de ontem 5.9ºC / 14.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2017 às 14:01)

Boas.

Céu com algumas nuvens e 8,6ºC.

No final da manhã, as montanhas ainda com alguma neve.


----------



## MipsUc (16 Dez 2017 às 14:09)

Viva,

Pela aldeia a mínima horária foi de -1,3ºC.
Neste momento estão 12,5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2017 às 14:12)

*11.4ºC*

Céu maioritariamente limpo, alguma nebulosidade a Oeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2017 às 15:47)

Boas...tarde cheio de sol...ao sol tass bem ,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2017 às 15:58)

*10.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2017 às 17:14)

Boas...sol foi-se...já começa a ficar ,com 10.0ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2017 às 17:24)

Já vai nos *6ºC*


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Dez 2017 às 18:04)

Uma minima de 2.8, maxima de 9.1, foi o resumo do dia.
Já está a baixar com força. 6°


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2017 às 18:33)

*3.7ºC *(-1.8ºC que ontem por esta hora)
Já está a abrandar a queda da temperatura.


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2017 às 19:37)

*2.8ºC*
Várzea da Serra, Tarouca já entrou nos negativos.


----------



## MipsUc (16 Dez 2017 às 19:39)

Por aqui 4,9ºC. Está a descer bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2017 às 19:50)

Boas...corrente de N já a passar e ,com 8.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2017 às 21:04)

Boas...com 7.0ºC e vento de N.

Dados de hoje 5.2ºC / 12.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Dez 2017 às 21:58)

5.5°C // 59%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2017 às 22:11)

*2.8ºC*
Temperatura em sobe e desce, já foi aos 2ºC e aos 4ºC


----------



## Cesar (16 Dez 2017 às 23:35)

lá por fora já existe geada.


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Dez 2017 às 23:45)

Boas , dia de ceu praticamente limpo com exceção de algumad nuvens médias , sigo com 1.4°

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (17 Dez 2017 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

O vento do quadrante E não deixou baixar a temperatura. Por volta das 00h estava em 0,9ºC. Ás 00h30m já estava em 5ºC... Como é que isto é possível? 
A temperatura mais baixa da noite foi de 0,4ºC perto das 8h.
Como consequência, hoje existe muito pouca geada.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2017 às 09:08)

Boas.

Manhã de céu limpo e geada moderada. Mínimas de -5ºC pela cidade, no meu sensor apenas -2ºC. Por agora -1ºC e o céu quase sem nuvens.


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Dez 2017 às 10:03)

MipsUc disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O vento do quadrante E não deixou baixar a temperatura. Por volta das 00h estava em 0,9ºC. Ás 00h30m já estava em 5ºC... Como é que isto é possível?
> A temperatura mais baixa da noite foi de 0,4ºC perto das 8h.
> Como consequência, hoje existe muito pouca geada.


Como referes e bem o próprio vento de E impediu a formação de geada , para que isso aconteça a massa de ar húmido a pressão constante sujeita a arrefecimento sem alteração da quantidade de vapor , suegue o processo ate a saturação , ocorrendo o ponto de orvalho , no caso da saturação ocorrer abaixo de 0° haverá sublimação e a temperatura que se inicia a formação de gelo designa se por temperatura do pinto de geada.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Dez 2017 às 10:05)

Ponto de geada.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Dez 2017 às 10:07)

Céu limpo e a mínima  - 0.9°.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2017 às 10:39)

Boas ....sol e hoje o ambiente bem melhor,sem vento ,com 9.8ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2017 às 11:21)

Hoje com mais visibilidade. Alguma neve fresca da pequena nevada destes últimos dias e umas manchas de neve do temporal do fim de semana passado.





Por aqui a geada habitual.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Dez 2017 às 12:16)

Boas. 
2.9°C de mínima.
Actual de 7.2°C com céu limpo, vento moderado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Dez 2017 às 12:27)

*10.5ºC*
Céu limpo.
Mínima: *-1.2ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2017 às 15:46)

Hoje 
8:30h 
Montalegre
-5.5°

Fonte: Meteomontalegre


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2017 às 16:24)

Boas ...tarde calma sem vento e cheio de sol ,com 10.6ºC...já vai descendo.


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2017 às 16:37)

Boas,

Por Mogadouro, neste momento:


----------



## Nickname (17 Dez 2017 às 17:02)

*7.5ºC*
Máxima: *11.5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2017 às 18:37)

Várzea da Serra já nos -1ºC.

Agora vai estagnar ou mesmo subir com a chegada do vento. Durante a madrugada, às 2h passou de -3ºC para 0,1ºC.
A mínima acabou por ser -3,7ºC e a máxima de 5,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2017 às 18:58)

Boas...calma total bateu nos 5.8ºC,ligado já há corrente de N....já vai nos 7.8ºC.


----------



## MipsUc (17 Dez 2017 às 19:16)

A máxima por aqui foi de 13,1ºC. Acho alta tendo em conta as redondezas... Deve ser o RS que é manhoso. 
Agora vai em 6,6ºC mas o vento já se faz sentir.


----------



## Nickname (17 Dez 2017 às 19:19)

AnDré disse:


> Várzea da Serra já nos -1ºC.
> 
> Agora vai estagnar ou mesmo subir com a chegada do vento. Durante a madrugada, às 2h passou de -3ºC para 0,1ºC.
> A mínima acabou por ser -3,7ºC e a máxima de 5,6ºC.



Aqui acontece o mesmo.
*3.4ºC*


----------



## Nickname (17 Dez 2017 às 21:02)

Temperatura estagnada nos *0.8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2017 às 21:11)

Boas,

Na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro já vai geando, sigo com céu limpo e vento nulo.

O meu sensor neste momento


----------



## Serrano (17 Dez 2017 às 21:40)

1.3ºC no Sarzedo, após uma máxima de 8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Dez 2017 às 21:45)

Entra o vento de Leste, e lá vai ela por aí acima
*2.8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2017 às 22:15)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro já vai geando, sigo com céu limpo e vento nulo.
> 
> O meu sensor neste momento


Já em terreno negativo, sigo com - 0.9°c. 

A geada é visível nos carros 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2017 às 22:24)

Boas...vento de N ,com 6.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 12.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

4.5°C // 55%hr.
Vento fraco

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Dez 2017 às 01:46)

*4ºC*
Sopra um vento muito desagradável!!


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2017 às 07:35)

Bom dia 

Muito frio e bastante  geada na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro. 

Neste momento:













Vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Dez 2017 às 07:50)

Bom dia, estou de volta com -1,9°C e muita geada.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (18 Dez 2017 às 10:19)

Bom dia. Mínima de 2.3°C aqui, com bastante geada mas na zona baixa.
Agora 3.9°C, céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2017 às 11:21)

Dan disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Manhã de céu limpo e geada moderada. Mínimas de -5ºC pela cidade, no meu sensor apenas -2ºC.



Na minha zona também os extremos também ficaram entre os *-5,0ºC* e os *10,3ºC





*
Hoje a mínima foi de *-4,4ºC. *Neste momento céu limpo e 3,8ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Dez 2017 às 13:52)

Hoje pela serra aos 1100 MTS a temperatura nos 9° com inversão térmica aos 350 MTS 6° .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2017 às 14:15)

Boas ...depois de algum pela manhã,para dar lugar mais um dia...cheio de sol e hoje mais quente o ambiente...tass bem ,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2017 às 17:52)

Boas...mais um final dia calmo,quase sem vento ,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2017 às 21:42)

Boas...hoje o vento de N a manter a temperatura ainda alta,com 10.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.0ºC / 14.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Dez 2017 às 22:10)

Boas, céu limpo e 2,4°C, mínima de -2,4°C e máxima de 13,8°C, pressão 1030hPa.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Dez 2017 às 07:44)

Bom dia, hoje está menos frio, com 0,2°C e nota-se menos geada, céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2017 às 08:24)

Bom dia, 

Na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro a mínima foi mais alta que ontem, registei - 0.8°c. 

De novo formação de geada, foto tirada agora (telemóvel) 






Sigo com 0.8° c e 87% HR, vento fraco de NE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2017 às 14:19)

Boas ...hoje ainda mais quente,com 16.6ºC e algum vento de ESE.


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2017 às 16:20)

Boa tarde, por Bragança a mínima de hoje também foi bem mais alta (*-1,8ºC* na Praça Camões).

A máxima foi a uns interessantes *15,6º*C!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2017 às 17:13)

Boas...hoje foi uma tarde quente,mais um final de tarde calma...quase sem vento ,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2017 às 19:30)

Boas...algum vento,temperatura não mexe,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2017 às 20:29)

Os dias têm sido relativamente quentes por aqui e, segundo as previsões, é para continuar. Alguma geada durante a noite e manhã, mas as tardes aquecem bem, o meu sensor ainda regista 6,5ºC apesar do céu limpo e da ausência de vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Dez 2017 às 21:33)

Boas, céu limpo e 3,7°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2017 às 21:41)

Boas...algum vento fraco e com 8.8ºC...minima de momento,já que a noite passada ficou pelos 9.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Dez 2017 às 00:24)

Vento fraco. 
*6.7ºC *// 30%hr.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Dez 2017 às 00:45)

Bajorious disse:


> Vento fraco.
> *6.7ºC *// 30%hr.



*30% Humidade relativa? *


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2017 às 07:47)

Bom dia, geada moderada, céu com algumas nuvens altas e -1,7°C de temperatura.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (20 Dez 2017 às 10:48)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> *30% Humidade relativa? *


Também estranhei mas não me pareceu erro do sensor porque entretanto ia oscilando entre os 29 e 32%. Durante o dia esteve um vento seco mas à noite já não.

Mínima de 3.7°C.
Actual 6.5°C // 53%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2017 às 14:18)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol,hoje o ambiente não é tão quente em relação a ontem,com 14.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 8.3ºC / 17.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2017 às 18:04)

Boas...mais um final de tarde do mesmo...não passamos da calma ,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2017 às 21:16)

Boas, céu limpo e 2,8°C, máxima de 16,0°C e mínima de -1,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## fmart (20 Dez 2017 às 21:39)

Estive uns dias de férias perto da serra da estrela e que desperdício de dinheiro no hotel, não esperava que houvesse tao pouca neve no final do ano.
Quais são as serras com neve em Espanha mais próximas da fronteira ? Cabrera a norte de Bragança tem neve ? Tem acesso de carro só para uns passeios com família?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2017 às 22:00)

Boas...hoje com vento moderado de NNW,temperatura não se mexe,com 12.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.3ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Dez 2017 às 22:33)

Dia de ceu limpo , com formação de geada mas bastante ameno durante o dia 2.0°.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Dez 2017 às 22:37)

fmart disse:


> Estive uns dias de férias perto da serra da estrela e que desperdício de dinheiro no hotel, não esperava que houvesse tao pouca neve no final do ano.
> Quais são as serras com neve em Espanha mais próximas da fronteira ? Cabrera a norte de Bragança tem neve ? Tem acesso de carro só para uns passeios com família?


De facto a serra ficou toda branquinha mas depressa derreteu , o episódio de neve já foi de domingo para segunda da outra semana , longe vai o tempo das grandes acumulações de neve.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (20 Dez 2017 às 22:37)

Manha com menos geada, tarde mais amena.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2017 às 22:55)

Em Várzea da Serra, às 18h a temperatura estava na casa dos 2C, e agora disparou para os 8,2C. A humidade relativa do ar deu um tombo para os 48%.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## fmart (20 Dez 2017 às 23:18)

Serra do Açor disse:


> De facto a serra ficou toda branquinha mas depressa derreteu , o episódio de neve já foi de domingo para segunda da outra semana , longe vai o tempo das grandes acumulações de neve.
> 
> Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk



Sabia que já tinha muitos dias mas pensei que lá em cima ainda houvesse mais manchas de neve, já vi melhor em inicios de Verão. Prometi às crianças uma ida à neve no Natal se tivessem boas notas e agora tou dodido, a par da greve dos CTT amanhã e umas prendas que ainda não chegaram começo a temer que vá começar a 3ªguerra mundial em minha casa


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Dez 2017 às 08:00)

Bom dia, hoje tal como ontem geada moderada com -1,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (21 Dez 2017 às 08:08)

Por aqui a temperatura ronda os 5ºC com vento fraco do quadrante NE, diga-mos que está mais ameno que os dias anteriores.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2017 às 10:03)

Boas...então hoje entra o inverno ...mais um dia cheio de sol ,com 10.6ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Dez 2017 às 13:54)

Boa tarde, barómetro em alta 1035 hPa, 16,2°C vento fraco de NE.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2017 às 15:03)

Boas ...alguem viu para ai o INVERNO ,se chegou...nem dei conta dele ,mais um dia cheio de sol e quente ,com 14.4ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2017 às 17:35)

Boas...mais um final de dia calmo...hoje sem vento,a temperatura aproveita para descer,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2017 às 18:47)

Boas...ainda sem vento ,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Dez 2017 às 19:01)

Boas, por agora 6,6°C, 57%HR e sem vento. Máxima de 17,1°C e mínima de -1,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Dez 2017 às 20:27)

fmart disse:


> Sabia que já tinha muitos dias mas pensei que lá em cima ainda houvesse mais manchas de neve, já vi melhor em inicios de Verão. Prometi às crianças uma ida à neve no Natal se tivessem boas notas e agora tou dodido, a par da greve dos CTT amanhã e umas prendas que ainda não chegaram começo a temer que vá começar a 3ªguerra mundial em minha casa


Pois e quando vir que a serra está coberta de  neve eu aviso , então e as prendas de natal já chegaram?

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Dez 2017 às 20:31)

Boas dia ameno pela serra com a temperatura a rondar os 14° venha de lá o general inverno.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2017 às 21:17)

Lamego 
7 graus 
74% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

Boas...com a volta do vento de N...subida rápida e já vai descendo com travão ,com 10.3ºC.
Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Dez 2017 às 07:36)

Bom dia, geada e -0,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2017 às 13:27)

Boas ....já passamos por cima do inverno ...mais parece um dia de primavera ,com 17.3ºC e sol quente .


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Dez 2017 às 15:36)

Serra da Estrela ao fundo , esta e a vista do meu escritório , dia bastante ameno com a temperatura nos 15 ° .
Bom natal.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2017 às 15:51)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ....já passamos por cima do inverno ...mais parece um dia de primavera ,com 17.3ºC e sol quente .



Ou Verão. Em alguns locais do norte da Europa não se importariam de ter dias assim no Verão.

Por aqui segue também igual, sol e calor. A geada que vinha resistindo há vários dias nos locais à sombra hoje tem levado um forte rombo. 

A mínima de hoje já foi um pouco mais baixa que a de ontem e amanhã deve refrescar um pouco mais.


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2017 às 17:43)

Boas,
Lamego 
Máxima de 13°C
Atual de 9,5°C
Feliz natal !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2017 às 19:04)

Boas...hoje com vento de N,temperatura a meter travão,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2017 às 22:08)

Boas...por aqui com vento N,com 11.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.1ºC / 18.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2017 às 07:41)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro e geada fraca com -1,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2017 às 10:34)

Boas ...mais um dia de sol...sem perder de vista ,com 12.5ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## Serrano (23 Dez 2017 às 10:37)

5.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo☀ .


----------



## Cesar (23 Dez 2017 às 12:02)

Por aqui vento forte e sol, com isto não formou se geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2017 às 14:32)

Boas ...tarde com sol quente ,com 13.8ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2017 às 17:24)

Boas...mais um final de dia calmo...não passamos da calmaria ,,com 11.8ºC e sem vento .


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2017 às 19:04)

Boas, foi um dia soalheiro, nem parece que estamos no Natal, por agora 7,2°C e 50% HR.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2017 às 20:18)

Boas...vento muito fraco,com 9.5ºC...minima da noite passada 8.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2017 às 21:49)

Boas, bem mais fresco por agora, 3,2°C e 72% HR.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2017 às 22:14)

Boas,vento fraco,com 8.9ºC...não se mexe.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Dez 2017 às 00:16)

Boas. Vento fraco e algumas nuvens.
7.5°C // 62%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2017 às 08:00)

Bom dia, algumas nuvens a leste e -0,5ºC com geada fraca a moderada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2017 às 10:27)

Boas, 5,49°C 

Vista para Sul


----------



## Serrano (24 Dez 2017 às 10:27)

5.9°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2017 às 10:32)

Boas...hoje sem sol,com 8.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 7.9ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2017 às 10:35)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã tivemos geada e algum nevoeiro, que ainda se mantem, na parte baixa da cidade. Os valores de temperatura não foram particularmente baixos, mas serviram para dar um pequeno ar de inverno, pelo menos nas primeiras horas do dia. 

Esta manhã, geada, nevoeiro e -3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2017 às 12:14)

Boas, por aqui 12,0°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2017 às 16:54)

Boas...a tarde foi quase limpa de nuvens ,hoje o ar foi mais fresco,com 11.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2017 às 23:13)

Boas...boas festas,céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com 8.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 12.8ºC.


----------



## baojoao (25 Dez 2017 às 05:22)

Vai chovendo  Afinal não vai ser um natal seco


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2017 às 09:37)

Boas.

Por aqui temos chuva com 2,8ºC e neblina.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2017 às 10:06)

Bom dia, sol e nuvens altas, chuveu durante a noite 1,5mm e 12,5°C.

Feliz Natal


----------



## baojoao (25 Dez 2017 às 10:09)

1,2 mm


----------



## Nickname (25 Dez 2017 às 10:10)

Aqui apenas acumulou *0.3mm *até agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2017 às 11:07)

Boas...um bom dia de Natal ,tudo tapado com alguma neblina ,alguma chuva fraca durante a noite,com 7.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (25 Dez 2017 às 11:23)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 5.2°C.


----------



## Cesar (25 Dez 2017 às 11:26)

manha nublada, com chuva durante a noite.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2017 às 11:43)

Boas, por aqui céu mais carregado com 13,0°C e 36%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2017 às 12:22)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 8.4ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## baojoao (25 Dez 2017 às 14:47)

Recomeça a chover


----------



## Nickname (25 Dez 2017 às 16:11)

Chuva moderada, finalmente!!

*9ºC*
*0.8mm*


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Dez 2017 às 17:00)

Já chove fraco .

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (25 Dez 2017 às 17:49)

Já chove em Vila Velha de Ródão


----------



## baojoao (25 Dez 2017 às 17:59)

Chove e bem agora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2017 às 20:10)

Boas...alguns pingos ao final do dia e continua ...isto é nada de chuva ,com 10.2ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Dez 2017 às 20:50)

5.4 mm de pouca, mas abençoada chuva. A temperatura baixou um pouco e segue com 8º. Vento fraco.


----------



## Zoelae (25 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

Extremos do dia:

4,5 °C/1,1 °C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2017 às 22:51)

Boas...isto por aqui,já passou a limpo ...foi-se ,com 7.5ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Dez 2017 às 22:59)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...isto por aqui,já passou a limpo ...foi-se ,com 7.5ºC e 3.0mm.


Por este lado também descoberto e 7.5 °


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2017 às 06:52)

Bom dia, ontem a precipitação acomulou 5,0mm e hoje 0,2mm com 4,2°C.


----------



## baojoao (26 Dez 2017 às 09:17)

10 mm. De momento alguma chuva e nevoeiro


----------



## Zoelae (26 Dez 2017 às 09:22)

Mínima de 0,7 °C, agora estão 1,8 °C e chove.


----------



## Nickname (26 Dez 2017 às 10:05)

Chuviscos
*5.5ºC
0.5mm*

Mínima: *1.5ºC*

Acumulado de ontem: *7.4mm*


----------



## Serrano (26 Dez 2017 às 11:11)

6.2°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Nickname (26 Dez 2017 às 12:01)

*6.9ºC*
*1mm*


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Dez 2017 às 12:31)

O dia acordou com alguns aguaceiros, céu nublado... por vezes com abertas.
Desde as 12h que chove moderadamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2017 às 14:29)

Boas...o dia nasceu com nevoeiro forte ,hoje parece um dia de inverno ...só falta a com fartura,andas por onde ,só tapado ,com 9.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 6.6ºC / 10.5ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## xtremebierzo (26 Dez 2017 às 14:56)

6.8mm Ultimas 24horas

Temperatura actual 5ºC

Saudos


----------



## huguh (26 Dez 2017 às 15:03)

boas
por aqui chove desde as 12/13h mais ou menos. no inicio mais fraca, agora vai aumentando de intensidade
vento moderado com algumas rajadas


----------



## Z13 (26 Dez 2017 às 15:25)

Boa tarde, boas festas! 

Por Bragança vai chovendo fraco... *6,3ºC* actuais, depois de uma mínima de *0,6ºC*

O vento já se sente moderado, última rajada de *29km/h *de S/SW.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2017 às 15:28)

Boas.

Manhã aproveitada com um passeio até ao lago da Sanábria. Caiam alguns flocos já aos 1000m, mas a acumulação só acima dos 1200m.











Depois aproveitei para subir até aos 1700m. Um verdadeiro temporal de neve lá cima, -1,5ºC com neve e vento forte.


----------



## bmelo (26 Dez 2017 às 15:53)

Dan disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Manhã aproveitada com um passeio até ao lago da Sanábria. Caiam alguns flocos já aos 1000m, mas a acumulação só acima dos 1200m.
> 
> ...



brutal !!!!  qual é a altura máxima ?


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2017 às 16:04)

bmelo disse:


> brutal !!!!  qual é a altura máxima ?



2127m de altitude na Peña Trevinca. 
Uma foto do topo em abril de 2009.


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Dez 2017 às 16:09)

Chove com intensidade.
Vento moderado, por vezes com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Nickname (26 Dez 2017 às 16:17)

*8.3ºC*
Tem chovido a tarde quase toda, mas apenas chuviscos ou chuva fraca
Acumulado: *2.4mm*


----------



## dahon (26 Dez 2017 às 16:21)

O vento e chuva tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade nos últimos minutos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2017 às 17:02)

Boas...chuva fraca puxada a vento que está aumentar de WSW,com 9.3ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (26 Dez 2017 às 17:09)

dahon disse:


> O vento e chuva tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade nos últimos minutos.



Confere!!
Já vai nos *4.1mm*


----------



## Nickname (26 Dez 2017 às 18:25)

*9ºC
8.6mm*


----------



## huguh (26 Dez 2017 às 18:48)

chuva moderada e sem parar desde as 16h


----------



## Bajorious (26 Dez 2017 às 18:59)

Vento e chuva em força!
8.2°C

via MeteoEstrela:
53 km/h rajada máx.
5.8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2017 às 19:07)

Boa noite. Aqui o vento deste braço do Bruno já vai assobiando, isto porque as rajadas estão a aumentar a velocidade, o acumulado segue nos 15mm. 

Pela manhã chuviscava com 2.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2017 às 19:41)

Boas, chuva fraca com 4,0mm acumulada e 12,5°C, vento de Sul moderado


----------



## Nickname (26 Dez 2017 às 20:06)

*9.5ºC*
*11.4mm*


----------



## huguh (26 Dez 2017 às 20:18)

que temporal
chuva intensa e muito vento


----------



## Bajorious (26 Dez 2017 às 20:21)

12.0mm
Chove bem

8.6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2017 às 21:08)

Prec. acumulada de 24.89mm, a chuva mantém-se fraca a moderada, no entanto a frente propriamente dita ainda está a chegar Há pouco surgiram umas rajadas muito intensas. Entretanto o vento parece estar já a rodar para NO.






Devo levar com uma parte valente da frente dentro de uns 20min:


----------



## Nickname (26 Dez 2017 às 21:12)

Chuva forte

*9.6ºC
15.8mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2017 às 21:29)

Frente a passar, chuva moderada. Parece ter enfraquecido...

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2017 às 21:34)

Boas...por aqui não passsa dos chuviscos,puxados a vento forte com rajadas ,com 10.8ºC...máxima do dia,vai subindo.


----------



## Nickname (26 Dez 2017 às 21:40)

Chuva fraca de momento, já passou a fase mais intensa.
*8.3ºC* 
*18.5mm*

Acumulado mensal:* 147.6mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2017 às 21:41)

Chuva bem mais forte agora rajadas fortes mais frequentes. Já se nota o fresco da frente...

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (26 Dez 2017 às 21:57)

Boa noite, por aqui chove com alguma intensidade, temperatura a rondar os 10ºC e vento moderado com rajadas a rondarem os 15 Km/h. Bela noite de chuva.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2017 às 22:19)

A frente já lá vai, mas deixou para trás cada rajada

A chuva também parou...


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Dez 2017 às 22:23)

Depois de alguma acalmia pós-jantar, chove forte desde as 22h.
Rajadas de vento forte.
As pingas são grossas e parecem saraiva na vidraça.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Dez 2017 às 22:29)

8.6°C
58 km/h raj. máx
22.0 mm

Rajadas mais fortes e frequentes agora

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Dez 2017 às 22:56)

Agora tudo calmo... nem vento nem chuva. Interregno?


----------



## huguh (26 Dez 2017 às 23:12)

chove forte e feio! por vezes pára mas depois vem cada descarga


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Dez 2017 às 23:17)

Regressam as rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Dez 2017 às 23:53)

A chuva regressou à 15 minutos... Chove bem e as rajadas de vento continuam.


----------



## dahon (26 Dez 2017 às 23:54)

Parece que ainda vem um segundo round.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2017 às 23:59)

dahon disse:


> Parece que ainda vem um segundo round.



É verdade, estou um pouco baralhado até... Aquilo que estava previsto era uma só frente fria, pensava que fosse aquela linha que assinalei numa das minhas publicações anteriores, agora surgiu esta nova corrente instável... Acabo por não perceber ser é uma segunda frente fria, ou se é esta a verdadeira frente... As imagens de satélite são algo confusas, mas talvez até seja esta a frente, logo atrás dela está a massa de ar frio e os aguaceiros...


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2017 às 00:03)

Resumo do dia 26


----------



## dahon (27 Dez 2017 às 00:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É verdade, estou um pouco baralhado até... Aquilo que estava previsto era uma só frente fria, pensava que fosse aquela linha que assinalei numa das minhas publicações anteriores, agora surgiu esta nova corrente instável... Acabo por não perceber ser é uma segunda frente fria, ou se é esta a verdadeira frente... As imagens de satélite são algo confusas, mas talvez até seja esta a frente, logo atrás dela está a massa de ar frio e os aguaceiros...



Tendo em conta que ainda não houve uma queda significativa da temperatura, talvez aquela segunda frente seja a frente fria.


----------



## huguh (27 Dez 2017 às 00:13)

já passou aqui, trouxe mais chuva intensa, mas parecia pior pelo que se via no radar 
ainda chove


----------



## rozzo (27 Dez 2017 às 00:16)

Penso que a frente fria seja essa segunda linha mais fina, semelhante à da tempestade ana em termos de assinatura no radar. As leituras da temperatura assim o poderão confirmar

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2017 às 00:20)

dahon disse:


> Tendo em conta que ainda não houve uma queda significativa da temperatura, talvez aquela segunda frente seja a frente fria.



A temperatura desceu qualquer coisa à passagem da outra linha que assinalei, mas foi uma descida de um 1º que pouco prevaleceu e voltou a subir logo a seguir... Só se for de novo uma anafrente . Talvez o @rozzo, ou alguém com mais conhecimento consiga tirar as minhas dúvidas...


----------



## dahon (27 Dez 2017 às 00:43)

Regressou a chuva e vento forte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2017 às 00:45)

Rajada perto dos 100 km/h na Torre 

Sensação térmica de* -15,5ºC *


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2017 às 00:49)

Chuva moderada, acompanhada de rajadas de vento muito fortes!!!!
*10ºC*
*1.5mm*


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2017 às 00:51)

Já deve nevar pelos 1300m no extremo norte. Estação espanhola a norte do Montesinho a 1327m de altitude:


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2017 às 00:52)

Chuva torrencial com rajadas muito fortes


----------



## dahon (27 Dez 2017 às 00:58)

Rajadas muito fortes neste momento.


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Dez 2017 às 01:30)

Por aqui choveu bem forte durante algum tempo , como ad serras estão queimadas do incendio de 15 de outubro e só enxurradas , a ribeira já galgou o leito tendo subido vários metros .

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Dez 2017 às 01:34)

dahon disse:


> Parece que ainda vem um segundo round.


Será que alguém me podia explicar como ter acesso a estas imagens de radar , as imagens convencionais sei ver mas ai não e e de grande utilidade por causa das cheias e enxurradas que por aqui vão ocorrendo , agradecia.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2017 às 01:37)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Será que alguém me podia explicar como ter acesso a estas imagens de radar , as imagens convencionais sei ver mas ai não e e de grande utilidade por causa das cheias e enxurradas que por aqui vão ocorrendo , agradecia.
> 
> Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


Não é nada mais nada menos que o radar dinâmico do IPMA : http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## Norther (27 Dez 2017 às 02:56)

Estou impressionado com vento, não contava com tão intensas rajadas, esta pior que a Ana, pelo menos por estes lados.
Vai chovendo neste momento e o vento está bem forte.


----------



## Norther (27 Dez 2017 às 03:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rajada perto dos 100 km/h na Torre
> 
> Sensação térmica de* -15,5ºC *





Eu acredito que já os ultrapassou no alto da Torre, estive la uma vez, a estaçao do Alfredo a marcar 96km/h e la no Alto atingir rajadas 110km/h.


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2017 às 07:29)

Não chove.
*5.2ºC
4.6mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2017 às 07:52)

Bom dia, 10,2°C sem chuva e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2017 às 09:01)

Boas, o céu limpou agora pouco nublado e 11,4°C, a chuva de ontem não fez grande alteração nos caudais dos cursos de água, neste caso o rio Alva e ribeira da Mata


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2017 às 09:33)

Boas,  já chuviscou em Arganil agora com céu mais carregado.


----------



## baojoao (27 Dez 2017 às 10:24)

Registei 17 mm. Foi uma noite com vento muito forte. Não estava à espera.


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Dez 2017 às 13:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não é nada mais nada menos que o radar dinâmico do IPMA : http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


Obrigado pela ajuda , assim, e mais fácil e preciso.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Dez 2017 às 14:03)

Pela serra a temperatura nos 5° com o vento a soprar moderado , bastantes pedras nas estradas devido a forte chuva que se fez sentir ontem a noite.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2017 às 15:27)

Boas...com o passar do tempo,estamos a voltar ao normal ,madrugada bem recheada com ventania, ZERO esta noite,assim não vamos lá ,nublado com abertas por vezes,com 11.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 4.0ºC / 12.1ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2017 às 19:36)

Boas...tarde nublada e algum vento ainda a soprar ,nublado e vento mais calmo,chuva não há ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2017 às 20:24)

Voltou a chuva, fraca por agora.
Praticamente não choveu durante o dia.
*7.5ºC
6.4mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2017 às 20:54)

Boas...já chegou a mas fraca,com 8.9ºC...a descer.


----------



## JCARL (27 Dez 2017 às 21:06)

Por Vila Velha chuva "miudinha" com vento de sudoeste


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2017 às 22:03)

Continua a chuva miudinha a cair, mas com bastante intensidade na última hora.
*7ºC*
*10.2mm*


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Dez 2017 às 22:10)

5,9ºC, nevoeiro e ...saudades do "tempo à Norte"!


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2017 às 23:05)

Mantém-se o padrão...
*7ºC*
*11.4mm*


----------



## panda (27 Dez 2017 às 23:39)

Boas...
Chuva, nevoeiro e vento fraco
Temperatura 8ºC e 99%Hr
Chuva acumulada 15.2mm
Rajada de vento máxima 110.9Km/h


----------



## Bajorious (27 Dez 2017 às 23:55)

Boas. Chove bem agora. Vento ainda moderado.
6.9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2017 às 00:00)

Acumulado do dia 27:* 11.9mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2017 às 07:43)

Bom dia, 15,0°C e morrinha com 0,7mm acumulado, 1016hPa.


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Dez 2017 às 10:07)

O dia acordou com chuva miúda intensa e por vezes algumas rajadas de vento moderado.


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Dez 2017 às 10:49)

Miudinha, miudinha e já vai nos 4 mm.  Vento moderado, por vezes com rajadas. Temperatura nos 12.
O dia ideal para se estar á lareira.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2017 às 11:47)

Nos últimos dias a chuva fraca tem sido uma constante em Várzea da Serra:
Dia 25: 12,6mm
Dia 26: 20,4mm
Dia 27: 12,4mm

Hoje segue com 0,6mm.

O vento também tem soprado forte.
Rajada máxima de 85,3km/h no dia 25; 80,5km/h no dia 26 e 64,4km/h no dia de hoje.

O acumulado mensal vai nos 164,5mm.
O anual ultrapassou, finalmente, os 800mm. Vai em 812,8mm.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2017 às 12:04)

Chuviscos alternados com chuva fraca, tem sido a regra desta manhã!!
*13.2ºC*
*2.3mm*


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Dez 2017 às 13:27)

Continua a chuviscar pela Covilhã, pela manhã alguns raios de sol propiciaram belos arco-íris. Temperaturas variam entre os 11ºC (na zona alta) e os 14ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2017 às 14:03)

*13.3ºC*
*2.5mm*
Vento moderado, não chove.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2017 às 16:00)

Boas...as ultimas 24h,é só nuvens e alguma palha a cair por vezes ,por aqui não passa disso ,com 14.8ºC...sem frio.

Dados de ontem 8.6ºC / 12.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Norther (28 Dez 2017 às 16:06)

Pela Cova da Beira desde inicio da manha que tem tido períodos de aguaceiros, por vezes mais intensos com uma temperatura que ronda os 11,5ºC  e vento por vezes moderado de oeste.


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2017 às 17:40)

Por aqui tivemos vento, algum chuvisco até ao fim da manhã e tempo "quente". O sol foi aparecendo durante a tarde.

Esta tarde.






Por agora bem mais escuro, com algumas nuvens e 10ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 6ºC / 13ºC


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2017 às 17:50)

*12ºC*
Tem chuviscado esporadicamente ao longo da tarde, mas não o suficiente para acumular.
Extremos:
*13.3ºC */ *7.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2017 às 18:13)

Boas...só nublado por nuvens baixas ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2017 às 20:33)

*10ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Dez 2017 às 20:43)

Boas , pela serra do açor o dia foi de aguaceiros com a temperatura nos 9° , foi um dia de Inverno a antiga , os barrocos vão cheios em grande parte fruto do incêndio de 15 de Outubro que queimou mais de 70 / do concelho de Arganil.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2017 às 21:57)

Boas...meio nublado e vento fraco,com 12.7ºC...sem frio.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2017 às 22:31)

Boas, por aqui 14,9°C, e 9,5mm sempre com chuva fraca.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2017 às 07:58)

Bom dia, morrinha com 1,5mm acumulada desde as zero horas e 15,4°C, vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2017 às 11:15)

Bom dia 
A caminho de Lamego ainda deu para ver o arco íris na Régua
16,0°C
Chuviscos






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2017 às 11:19)

Boas...nuvens,sol e alguma palha puxada a vento ...não passamos disto ,com 15.2ºC...sem frio .


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2017 às 11:27)

Enjoy 
Sol, chuva e arco íris 
Régua 
16°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2017 às 11:37)

Vai chuviscando...
*13.7ºC*
*4.8mm*


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2017 às 13:37)

Em Lamego 
13°C atuais 
Céu com abertas 














Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Dez 2017 às 14:17)

Boas pela serra chuva por vezes fraca temperatura nos 9° e nevoeiro cerrado , cuidado a quem vier para estes lados para visitar p Piódão , a estada devido aos incêndios em alguns locais tem lama e e, caso de chuva forte pode haver ;lençóis de água.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2017 às 14:17)

Chuva fraca, volta a acumular, finalmente!!
*13.6ºC*
*5.1mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2017 às 15:07)

Boas...mais nublado neste momento e alguma palha a cair,esta não faz contar ,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2017 às 18:56)

*12ºC*, não chove.
*6.1mm
*
Extremos do dia:
*15.1ºC* / *8.1ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2017 às 20:08)

Boas, morrinha 15,0°C e 5,0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2017 às 21:17)

Boas...com esta manta por cima a temperatura não desce,com 13.7ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (29 Dez 2017 às 22:31)

11.6°C // 93%hr
Algumas nuvens baixas. Sem vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2017 às 00:29)

*11.7ºC*
Acumulado de dia 29: *6.3mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2017 às 09:25)

Bom dia, barómetro em alta e céu muito nublado, 15,2°C e 79%HR, sem vento e sem chuva por agora, 1,5mm acompanhada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2017 às 11:00)

Boas ...sol e nuvens...com 14.5ºC e sol quente...parece primavera .


----------



## Serrano (30 Dez 2017 às 11:31)

9.7°C no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2017 às 12:18)

Boas.

Manhã quente também por aqui. No meu sensor a mínima foi de 11ºC, agora algumas nuvens e 13ºC. Este tempo quente e húmido tem servido para desfazer a neve nas montanhas. 

Esta manhã.


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2017 às 17:30)

*12ºC*
*0.3mm*

Dia sem grande história, ameno, nublado e aborrecido.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2017 às 18:29)

Boas...mais um dia sem nada no horizonte ,nublado e vento fraco,com 13.7ºC...sem frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2017 às 21:49)

Boas...nublado e vento muito fraco,com 13.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2017 às 09:06)

Bom dia e boas entradas, último dia do mês e do ano com nuvens e sem chuva, 14,5°C e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2017 às 09:17)

Céu nublado
*10.1ºC
1mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2017 às 11:07)

Boas, começou a pingar á cerca de 30 minutos, desceu um pouco a temperatura para os 13,5°C e 0,2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2017 às 11:08)

Boas...por cá continua só nublado ,com 11.4ºC e algum vento.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Dez 2017 às 11:15)

Pela Covilhã já bem...


----------



## Serrano (31 Dez 2017 às 11:46)

Está a chover no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 9.2°C.


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2017 às 12:13)

Bela chuvada na última hora e meia!!
*10ºC*
*6.3mm*


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2017 às 12:49)

Já chove menos, e a temperatura está em queda.
*9.1ºC
7.4mm*


----------



## huguh (31 Dez 2017 às 14:18)

chuva intensa neste momento!
já durante a manhã periodos de chuva moderada a forte a partir das 10h


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2017 às 14:28)

Agora 5,5mm sem chuva, 12,4°C.


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2017 às 16:12)

*10.8ºC *
Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado
Extremos: *11.7ºC* / *9.1ºC*
Acumulado: *7.6mm*

*Acumulado mensal: 177mm *(86% da média mensal)


----------



## Cesar (31 Dez 2017 às 16:14)

Ceu muito nublado depois de algum sol, caiu á pouco algum granizo, começa a arrefecer


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2017 às 16:18)

Muito vento a partir do fim da manhã, e com o pico máximo, como não podia deixar de ser à passagem da frente fria.

A chuva moderada a forte rendeu, segundo a estação da Ermida, 8.6mm.

De momento céu nublado com abertas e as rajadas por vezes sopram no limiar daquilo que se pode considerar moderado...


----------



## Reportorio (31 Dez 2017 às 16:37)

Nickname disse:


> Já chove menos, e a temperatura está em queda.
> *9.1ºC
> 7.4mm*


Como está a barragem?


----------



## Reportorio (31 Dez 2017 às 16:39)

Pessoal de Viseu como está o nível da barragem?


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2017 às 17:04)

6,0mm e 12,4°C


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (31 Dez 2017 às 17:14)

Aqui em Silvares passou um aguaceiro de Granizo.


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2017 às 17:26)

Reportorio disse:


> Pessoal de Viseu como está o nível da barragem?


https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2017.9171/pagina-28#post-645616

*8.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2017 às 17:44)

Boas...afinal o ano,ainda acabou com uma pequena passagem de aguaceiros...que redeu 3.0mm de ,foi uma farturinha de chuva céu já a limpar e vai voltar o  durante a noite,com 11.2ºC...minima da noite passada 10.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2017 às 17:44)

O pós-frontal com um pouco de convenção.






Um milhafre.





Deixou alguns aguaceiros de graupel.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Dez 2017 às 17:57)

Por aqui a frente ainda rendeu 10mm na cidade (dados _*meteoestrela*_) e um pouco menos na zona baixa (entre 5 a 6 mm). A parte final da frente deixou um belo arco-íris na cidade...


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2017 às 18:11)

Esta tarde, a 1200m de altitude, carvalho negral e pinheiro silvestre.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2017 às 18:14)

Segundo a estação da Ermida-Tondela, Dezembro *termina com um acumulado de 188.5mm*, como é sabido não há normais para esta localidade mas se tivermos em linha de vista também a normal de precipitação de Viseu, o mês termina ainda abaixo da média. Ainda assim já é muito bom comparativamente aos meses de Dezembro que temos tido em anos anteriores, se olharmos para os 3 últimos foram todos uma miséria em termos de precipitação, e até de temperaturas, porque excetuando o Dezembro  de 2014, os anos seguintes (2015, 2016) tiveram temperaturas amenas (particularmente as máximas), tendo até presenciado florações nestes meses nas minhas árvores, algo que já não aconteceu este mês com a redução do fotoperíodo (devido à frequente cobertura nebulosa, e também às temperaturas máximas não muito elevadas),


----------



## MipsUc (31 Dez 2017 às 18:31)

Viva, 
Em primeiro lugar quero desejar um bom ano a todos os users do fórum.
Por aqui, a frente rendeu 5,6mm e umas boas rajadas de vento (chegou aos 43km/h).
Houve um pequeno aguaceiro hoje à tarde. 
De momento, 8,5°C.
Acumulado mensal: 152mm


----------



## Serra do Açor (31 Dez 2017 às 18:34)

Boas ,dia de aguaceiros também por aqui , hoje pelo sopé da serra do açor já que não e dia de trabalho , sigo com 8 .3 ° e ceu limpo. Bom ano para todos .

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2017 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui 8,5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2017 às 20:50)

Boas...sem manta...mais frio ,já bateu nos 7.2ºC,com entrada de algum vento de W,subiu para os 8.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2017 às 21:06)

Por aqui 8,0°C sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2017 às 22:44)

Boas...algum vento,faz andar a temperatura no sobe e desce ,com 7.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 13.1ºC e 3.0mm.

Chuva do mês  51.0mm .


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2018 às 00:08)

2017 termina com algum nevoeiro e 6,5°C


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Jan 2018 às 00:18)

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Jan 2018 às 00:20)

A tradição ainda se mantém pela serra do açor sigo com 5.6°

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (2 Jan 2018 às 14:31)

Boas tardes e bom ano para todos, aqui pela minha terrinha também ainda se mantém essa tradição, temos 3 madeiros espalhados pela vila, devido a extensão que a vila tem.

Hoje temos um dia nublado e com algum sol, vai chuviscando e com isso alguns arco-íris.
A temperatura ronda os 12ºC com vento fraco do quadrante NE.


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2018 às 14:36)

Ora uma foto de ontem de manha, quando caiam uns chuviscos, que até molhavam bem.






Hoje de manha fui até a quinta, que fica a 700m de altura, e observei a subida de uma coluna de nevoeiro desde o vale da Cova da beira pela encosta acima.






Agora o céu está praticamente limpo e com a temperatura rondar os 12ºC com vento fraco de NO.


----------

